# What Do Your Usernames Mean?



## P38 Pilot (Jun 22, 2006)

I was looking at some of your usernames and got curious about where you got them and what do they mean?

I got P38 Pilot because of 2 reasons:

1) Its my favorite WWII Aircraft
2) My great uncle was in the 1181st Engineers and built landing strips for aircraft in the Mariannas and the Phillipines during WWII. One story he told me was how a squadron of P38s landed and asked my Great Uncle who built the landing strip. He built it but said said,
"The 1181st built it."
The P38 Pilot replied, "This is the best landing strip since we were back in the States. Nice work!"

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 22, 2006)

Syscom3 = Systems Communications, 3rd shift

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2006)

FLYBOYJ = 3 angles. My wife got a personalized license plate for me for my birthday, FLYBOY was taken so she used the first letter of my first name. A whole bunch of us used to play trivial pursuit at a restaurant and my moniker was "FLYBOY" given to me by a former roomate. One night when I was wearing a flight jacket some chick started to get real flirty with me while my wife (at the time girlfriend) was standing there. She kept calling me "Flyboy." After that several friends started razzing me over it...

The rest is history....


----------



## zerum (Jun 22, 2006)

It`s the name of the chair I sit in when on the internet.The chair is a prototype of one I have very much to do whith,when working in a furniturefabric.


----------



## marconi (Jun 22, 2006)

marconi - guy who invented radio.If you say this on some Russian forum someone will eventually say that radio was invented by Popov.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2006)

cheddar cheese - Random spur of the moment thing, something to do with how I quite like cheese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

Gnomey - doesn't really mean anything, was just nickname I got when I was a school...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

I meant to type in Sex God, but I was half smashed and it came out as Nonskimmer. Ah well.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 22, 2006)

Didnt we already do a thread on this topic???

Anyways, mine is quite simple.... Les Claypool, the bass guitar God, from the band Primus, one of my top 3 favorite bands....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tiger (Jun 22, 2006)

Mine is the name of the awesome preditor that is the Tiger tank!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 22, 2006)

Cool. Some of these names were pretty funny and I just had to know.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 24, 2006)

the ugliest name i have imagined... looma, i use it all over the internet, i don't know who stuck the luftwaffe into it


----------



## Henk (Jun 24, 2006)

Pretty easy, my nickname given to me by my father and mother when I was small, it is short for Hendrik and everyone knows me by Henk. I just do not like to think of names so I used it. Plain and simple.


----------



## MacArther (Jun 24, 2006)

MacArther: Based on the general of WW2, but has more to do with a character in one of the stories I made. If your interested or just confused, follow the link below, because the story explains most it. And, if ya have any questions further, leave a post on that site under one of the stories if it so pertains, or here if it so pertains.


----------



## Glider (Jun 25, 2006)

Flew Gliders for twenty seven years.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 25, 2006)

MacArther said:


> MacArther: Based on the general of WW2, but has more to do with a character in one of the stories I made. If your interested or just confused, follow the link below, because the story explains most it. And, if ya have any questions further, leave a post on that site under one of the stories if it so pertains, or here if it so pertains.





....but it's spelled wrong...


General Douglas McArthur.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

mine's actually supposed to be ironic, on account of how much i love the B-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

and yes, my fingers are physically in pain after typing that...........


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 25, 2006)

PB equals lead in the periodic tables hence Lead Foot


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2006)

that's a good one!

I just named myself after my favourite aircraft


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, we have this thread somewhere, Les, actually I tgought it is it but it isn't.
Well mine goes to the day I was brought from the baby hospital; when my grandgrandad saw me, he said "That's hell of a pišišvor". [pesheshwor] In Czech that means something small, cute and naughty. The short form from it is Pišíš and since in English there ain't no hooks [ˇ] nor lines [´], it's Pisis. It doesn't have to do anything with pissing nor the zodiac sign Pisces, properly it should be read as [Pesheesh] but I'm used to the English version yet.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> mine's actually supposed to be ironic, on account of how much i love the B-17



Your one funny guy Lanc!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

Actually at the moment he's two funny guys, his schizophrenia has come back...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Actually at the moment he's two funny guys, his schizophrenia has come back...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

always making schizophrenia jokes


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## MacArther (Jun 27, 2006)

GermansR, its SUPOSED to be spelled wrong, so I don't get copyrighted or something for using his name in a story I might publish. That, and its what I use online and in games.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 28, 2006)

MacArther said:


> SUPOSED


was that a typo?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2006)

It was done on purpose to make a point looma...


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 28, 2006)

Mines pretty obvious. Erwin Rommel, the great tactical genius, 'The Desert Fox'


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 29, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> It was done on purpose to make a point looma...


oic


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 29, 2006)

the 102nd First Hussars was my old Cadet Corps in Sarnia Ontario, the First Hussars was the name of the Canadian Tank Regiment that stormed Juno Beach, now its the 6th Armour Div, but I still call it the First Hussars


----------



## Pisis (Jun 30, 2006)

It is SUPOSED to be The First Hussars.
1 Hussar
2 Hussar*s*
etc...
And it still doesn¨tz make sense, because your name is a plural.


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

mine is a way of describing my surname.
An electronic bar of chocolate for the first to guess it correctly.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2006)

Doug...


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

Aha 
good one but no sorry
try again for free


----------



## Pisis (Jun 30, 2006)

Peter


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 30, 2006)

Pitt?


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

hmm no sorry, tell you what i'll give you till tomorrow then i tell you.
Although if you are realy fussed you could just check out my email adress.


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2006)

Dck


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jun 30, 2006)

tis my name, just scrap the 2002 bit


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

hole in the ground said:


> hmm no sorry, tell you what i'll give you till tomorrow then i tell you.
> Although if you are realy fussed you could just check out my email adress.


scratch that tomorrow is AGI day no chance am i going to be on a laptop.
It's Cave, my surname is Cave.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2006)

Pisis said:


> It is SUPOSED to be The First Hussars.
> 1 Hussar
> 2 Hussar*s*
> etc...
> And it still doesn¨tz make sense, because your name is a plural.



Actually its 102 1st Hussars I spelled it wrong when I joined the site.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> ...now its the 6th Armour Div, but I still call it the First Hussars


Huh? We don't have a 6th Armoured Division. They _are_ still called the 1st Hussars.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Huh? We don't have a 6th Armoured Division. They _are_ still called the 1st Hussars.



Woooooooooow!!!!!! I cant beleive I said Division i meant 6th Armoured Regiment, and yes I see it is still called the First Hussars, but it was also known as the 6th armoured Regiment, back when we had enough tanks to make up a division, I have been calling it the wrong thing for a while now


----------



## trackend (Jul 1, 2006)

I pinched mine from a componant we use at work that connects train detection kit to rails (stupid really but I lack imagination)


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, Huss, but the original name comes from Czech and it is 1 Hussar, 2 Hussars, 3 Hussars, etc.. So in fact you cannot be called Hussars, but just Hussar (unless you're a siamese twins, which ovbviously from the pic you ain't).


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2006)

His user name contains the plural because it refers to the 6th Armoured Regiment which contains more than one bloke.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 3, 2006)

trackend said:


> (stupid really but I lack imagination)


No way ole boy! Just look at your avatar!!!


----------



## raptorman0 (Jul 3, 2006)

Fly radio control helicopters, mostly Thunder tiger Raptor 60/90


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome then.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 4, 2006)

Tiger said:


> His user name contains the plural because it refers to the 6th Armoured Regiment which contains more than one bloke.



Exactly


----------



## Pisis (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, I know but still it's crazy. So what is your name then? 102?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice to see were all getting along.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 5, 2006)

By the way, do you guys know any good avatar websites where you can find WWII pics?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 5, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Yes, I know but still it's crazy. So what is your name then? 102?



My real name?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 5, 2006)

Edgar - No! Simon! No! Bill! Wait a minute...
...Ted? Martin? Howard? Luther?...Al?

I give up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 5, 2006)

No, wait, wait, I got it! Tung-Pao!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 5, 2006)

Michelle....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, Michelle Tung-Pao! I knew it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 5, 2006)

=P My username here is the exact same as my name in real life. Monique is the French variation of Monica, which means advisor or something unintresting like that.
D= I was going to make my username something snazzy but I was drawing blanks when I signed up for this forum.​


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 5, 2006)

I give up...eh?

Well if you guys know any good WWII avatar sites, tell me.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey! I just realized something. Monique and I are the same age. What do you know?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> What do you know?



More than you!    Just kidding, if you check my sig thread I posted some avatars in there. If you want me to make the grey part see through just ask.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/ss-tigers-test-thread-3764.html


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Tiger. I put a pic of myself to let everyone know what P38 Pilot looks like.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 6, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Yes, Michelle Tung-Pao! I knew it.




Actually its Stewart Charles Garner


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 6, 2006)

Ahh, close enough.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 6, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ahh, close enough.



let me guess yours is Jarj (George maritime accent) Bartlett


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

-38, if anyone wants to see what u look like, theyll go to the Members Mugshots.... That avatar is just plain hideous...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 6, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> -38, if anyone wants to see what u look like, theyll go to the Members Mugshots.... That avatar is just plain hideous...



Haha...Very Funny Les.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

He's right though, it would be less ing if I had this as my avatar...

...Or maybe not


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

I ain't even gonna ask what's round your chops!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

-38 You do kinda look like you're posing for the cover of a gay porn mag.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll ask. What is that stuff???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Double Cream.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 6, 2006)

Double cream as in cream or....


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Double cream, made from only the freshist Cornish man milk!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

I havent lived in Cornwall for 3 years


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

I have Devonshire Cream on strawberrys and I've never lived in devon. I just though that you'd rather west country cream than that Anchor stuff that comes in spray cans.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok....


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

For the benefit of -38 and Hussars, I was implying that some guy from cornwall jacked off on his face.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

For the record, thats not the first time that pic has been posted, and all comments, ie Tigers ect ect, have been thrown out here...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG that's again that pic, CC!


----------



## Parmigiano (Jul 7, 2006)

When I first spot the forum (during a very boring ERP course) Cheddar Cheese was in his (hers?  ) maximum effort for the Maximum Span Championship and accounted for about 80% of the forum posts.

So I picked as nickname another cheese

Consorzio del Formaggio Parmigiano-Reggiano

... and pls don't confuse it with 'parmesan' ...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

So what's the difference, basically?


----------



## Parmigiano (Jul 7, 2006)

Pisis said:


> So what's the difference, basically?



If the question is about 'Parmigiano' and 'Parmesan' the answer is easy: Parmigiano (or Parmigiano-Reggiano) is a cheese whose making is strictly defined by the rules you can find in the posted link, while 'parmesan' is a name used to define a cheese produced in several Countries that kind of 'looks like' the Parmigiano.
This economical and mass-produced cheese was marketed playing on the assonance of the name, with much lower quality and price of the original, hence damaging the image of the 'real thing'.
Now, after some international trials, the things should be ruled by law.

For what counts, the big difference is in the taste and (unfortunately) in the price.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> He's right though, it would be less ing if I had this as my avatar...
> 
> ...Or maybe not


Good god, the nightmares return! AAAAGGGHHHHH!!!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 7, 2006)

sick


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 11, 2006)

The pic of CC is very disturbing...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

Parmigiano said:


> For what counts, the big difference is in the taste and (unfortunately) in the price.



Agreed!


----------



## EAF51_Bear (Jul 13, 2006)

Bear is the nickname I got since I was young. My friends simply nicknamed me like that since ever

EAF51 is the virtual squadron I belong to. 
EAF stand for European Air Force
51 stand for 51° Stormo, the Italian Squadron within the EAF, that I am proud to lead in battle into the Hyperlobby virtual skyes

*EAF51_Bear* is also my callsign at Hyperlobby, IL-2 flying simulator.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome Bear. What do you fly or mantain in the EAF?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

It is a computer game P-38 so he can not maintain a plane....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 14, 2006)

you can give yourself unlimited ammo however


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2006)

And invincibility!


----------



## PierreL (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi ! From D112. 

The Jodel D112 Club was a French two-seater, dual-control light monoplane based upon the Jodel D9. The Jodel D112 was a low-wing cantilever monoplane powered by a Continental flat-four engine providing a top speed of 180 kmh and a range of 530 km.

Source: Probert Encyclopaedia: Aviation (Jo-Jt)


----------



## daishi12 (Jul 14, 2006)

mine is taken from the Battle Tech science fiction game and is loosely "great death" in Japanese.. the 12 is because some inconsiderate **** nicked [email protected]


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> you can give yourself unlimited ammo however





DerAlderIstGelandet said:


> And invincibility!



Hell, I never use cheats when I play video games.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to dig up an old thread. Explains alot of things. Mine might be the most stupid.

Njaco = New Jersey Animal Control Officer. Its what I do. (I don't have any Cormish creamery pics)

How about some of the new guys?


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well my dogs name is willy but i call him wilbur some times plus i figured with this bein aircraft,somebody gotta be orville


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 29, 2007)

Konigstiger a.k.a. King Tiger...interesting thread...I was actually wondering what Njaco means...I would have never guessed


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 29, 2007)

My user name is a tribute to my father, a rifleman in the 90th Infantry Division. The division was originally called the "Texas-Oklahoma Division" in WW I, but their exploits in the ETO in WW II earned them the name "Tough 'Ombres".

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 29, 2007)

comiso90

Comiso, Sicily was my favorite duty station in the Air Force. I was fortunate enough to live there for 18 months 1990- 1991.

It was an old German WW2 airbase with NATO cruise missiles.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Holw crap just saw how old this thread was thanks nj


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 29, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread. Explains alot of things. Mine might be the most stupid.
> 
> Njaco = New Jersey Animal Control Officer. Its what I do. (I don't have any Cormish creamery pics)
> 
> How about some of the new guys?



i'm gonna pat myself on the back for correctly guessing what your name meant..


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

Now, I guess it's my turn. Looked at this thread from the beginning. I do not
see Adler's up here. Mine is easy. Charles Cheeseman is the name so I
use the first initial and part of the last name (i.e. ccheese). Most guys call me 
Charles anyway....

Charles


----------



## seesul (Dec 29, 2007)

my surname is Susil. My American friend mentioned in my siggy calls me SEESUL.
So I use it on all the forums even on Germans8)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2007)

I believe Adler's is "The Eagle Has Landed". methinks.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the Bf-109 "Gustav" so that's how I came up with my username. Easy.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine is a username I established long ago on a competition rifle forum. Matt (my first name) and 308 for the .308 Winchester (loosely the civil 7.62mmX51mm) round that I like to shoot in my M1A. See also picture. Note however, that is NOT me. I am much less charming and definitely more fuggly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Just thought that 13 is taking a lot of flak that it doesn't really deserve, so I just added lucky to it and voila'!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2007)

and now its worse!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Just you stick to your animals you....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2007)

woof!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

Njaco said:


> I believe Adler's is "The Eagle Has Landed". methinks.




You are correct, Chris. It's also a movie....

"Der Adler ist gelandet": Sir Michael Caine,Donald Sutherland,Robert Duvall,Jack Higgins,Lalo Schifrin,John Sturges, written by Sir Michael Caine ...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 29, 2007)

mine is the nickname for the 101st airborne division


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

"Heinz" is my username for almost every forum I've joined/participate on. 

Its actually a nick name given to me by my mates and basically it has stuck for 4-5 years now. Some people didn't realise my name actually is Alex 

Chees Alex/Heinz either one is cool


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh yes. And a nice one it is.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2007)

(here come the dogcatcher jokes)


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good thing is just ketchup and nothing worse


----------



## seesul (Dec 30, 2007)

Njaco said:


> (here come the dogcatcher jokes)



Don´t worry Heinz, there´s no ALEX ketchup


----------



## Clave (Dec 30, 2007)

From the fantasy series by Stephen Donaldson:

During the First Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Bloodguard disbanded in shame after three of them were corrupted by a fragment of the Illearth Stone and made to serve Lord Foul. In the Second Chronicles, Haruchai are frequently chosen by the Clave for blood rites ostensibly intended to ward off the Sunbane: their blood is considered especially potent because of their endurance and vitality.

They are basically an evil group, who rule through blood sacrifice until overthrown, then some of them are redeemed and try to make amends for their wrongs.

Strictly speaking I should be 'The Clave' but I like the short version...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2007)

Some Great names Guys, nice to see what some mean and their origins... me, well I'm just plain old Wayne, never really had a nick name.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2007)

ccheese said:


> You are correct, Chris. It's also a movie....
> 
> "Der Adler ist gelandet": Sir Michael Caine,Donald Sutherland,Robert Duvall,Jack Higgins,Lalo Schifrin,John Sturges, written by Sir Michael Caine ...
> 
> Charles



Actually it's a book by Jack Higgins. The film was made after the book.

My name is just my first name. Like Henk I was to lazy to come up with something fancy


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 30, 2007)

PB means lead hence lead foot


----------



## mkloby (Dec 30, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> PB means lead hence lead foot



I'm a little slow and didn't pick up on that until about a month ago!

I don't really think my name needs an explanation.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

Clave said:


> From the fantasy series by Stephen Donaldson:
> 
> During the First Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Bloodguard disbanded in shame after three of them were corrupted by a fragment of the Illearth Stone and made to serve Lord Foul. In the Second Chronicles, Haruchai are frequently chosen by the Clave for blood rites ostensibly intended to ward off the Sunbane: their blood is considered especially potent because of their endurance and vitality.
> 
> ...



I own a signed copy. Been a long time since I read that series of books. Everybit as good as Tolkien.


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine is My favorite WWII plane the P-47 Thunderbolt and combined with Republics F-105's nick name the the "Thud".


----------



## Becca (Dec 30, 2007)

les'bride means i'm the bride of les??  hmm...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 30, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> les'bride means i'm the bride of les??  hmm...


Well that clears up another mystery


----------



## Becca (Dec 30, 2007)

glad I could shed some light on that..


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2007)

To state this for the 20th time, Les Claypool is the Singer/Songwriter/Bass Player for the band Primus.... Les of Primus...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet = The Eagle Has Landed, which is a book and movie.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

UH ok...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

What's wrong, willie?


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

seemed kinda out there


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok, I know this is a hard one, but here goes. 

My last name is Van Gilder and my first initial is E, so that's mine. You all still with me? 

My first name really is Eric, but because of that username and most e-mail addresses I have had in the past, I do answer to Evan too. And I have definitely been called worse.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

I like addressing most everyone with their username, unless IMing. It's all good.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

wilbur1 said:


> seemed kinda out there




Compared to what? LesOfPrimus? ppopsie? Pisis? TheLancasterKicksAss? 

Adler has probably one of the more elegant names on the forum.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine goes way back to the military. My last name is Micklos so the called me Mic for short. Then I use to play the old AD&D game's I was the bad guy. Most of the time playing the drow so the name Micdrow stuck.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

No matt was talkin about les, hes posted his name meaning like 4 times i dont know if people keep askin him or what, dont mean any offense to any body8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

No offense Wilbur. All good.

And Midcrow. Old AD&D. The old Gary Gygax AD&D geek role playing that will corrupt your soul. I'm in. To this day I still love the AD&D game. But go on to the website now and its completely imcompatible.

My youth is gone. Thief/MU/F 11/9/7. Had him since I was in highschool.

[Let the nerd labels fly...]


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm with you Matt. I was a dwarf, can't remember the health, etc. I switched to Steve Jackson's CarWars with a GURPS system. Years agoooo.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> No offense Wilbur. All good.
> 
> And Midcrow. Old AD&D. The old Gary Gygax AD&D geek role playing that will corrupt your soul. I'm in. To this day I still love the AD&D game. But go on to the website now and its completely imcompatible.
> 
> ...



Yeah I still have lot of the stuff some where in the basement packed up in boxes. Brings back alot of memories thats for sure.


----------



## otftch (Dec 30, 2007)

otftch=OuT oF TouCH.My son's idea.
Ed


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2007)

Now thats a good one!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2007)

Holy crap, AD&D. Played a lot of that in high school as well. Even went to GenCon once (Oh, dear lord, I am a geek!).


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2007)

GenCon! At least you made it there. I think at one time we were all geeks with those games. My son puts down his PS2 controller and just looks at me strange when I try to describe it to him.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2007)

I only lived about 45 minutes from Lake Geneva, so it was easy to get to GenCon.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

GenCon. Where all the hot babes go.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 31, 2007)

I spent waaaaaay toooooo many hours playing AD&D. I played my very first characters all the way until I stopped playing.

Pete - 18th Fighter
Morlan - 21st MU

All the rest of party #1 were killed.

Anyway. *Thor* is may favorite character from mythology. *Lifter* from back when I was lifting weights!!! Lots of weights. Got sick of being a scrawny guy and got into steroids. I went from benching 80lbs 1 time max to working out with 265 and maxing around 380. Also put on about 45 pounds of solid muscle in about 1.5 years going from 180 to 225. But I stopped working out about 6 years ago. My knees are just too worn out and it hurts too bad.

BTW, don't do steroids!!!!! Well, that's my Public Service Announcement for the day.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thor, I was a gym rat too. Though no steriods. Made it up to 17in bideps at 180lbs. Unfortunately those high circumference numbers have gone elsewhere.

Kiddies, you listening. Run. Get cardio. Don't lift weights for bulk. Lift weights for core strength. Cardio is a lifestyle choice. Bulk turns into fat... eventually.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2007)

Think about it, at least when I was in high school the only computers one the market where apple software and mainly for word processing. Windows wasn't invented yet. So we played AD&D for fun. I before I went on vacation with work I had a conversation with a co worker who didn't know what 8-track tapes were. She new records, cassette tapes and Cd's. 

I felt very old then.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thor Is my favorite too mate...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Naw. Odin. There is a real man.


----------



## Becca (Dec 31, 2007)

like em kinda like Loki..I haven't played D&D since 99. Loved it.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Loki? Deadly, but too scrawni and sickly without his sword.


----------



## Becca (Dec 31, 2007)

its not always physical.. I'd probably be valkerie..my own self..


----------



## Becca (Dec 31, 2007)

LETS DO GREEK, greek, greek bo-beek..banana-fanana fo-feek...LMELAO!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

You can't be valkyrie. You can be A valkyrie. And I would like to see you in that outfit. Helm, gauntlets, short skirt, battleaxe...


----------



## Becca (Dec 31, 2007)

ok..grammar nazi..A VALKYRIE. THe guys(ex patrons) where I used to tend were going to make me the Xena suit...I would have worn the s*it outta that!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oooooaaaaahhhhhh... bring some. [I must excuse myself for some quiet time]


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 31, 2007)

Woah! Nice pic Lucky.

I actually played AD&D about 2 years ago. A couple of guys at work and I would play after hours and I was SOOOOOOOO bored. It just doesn't do it for me anymore, but I do have tons of fun memories.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry, Thor. How old and what do you do by chance?

[Don't answer. Insults and jibes are my only response]


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 1, 2008)

No biggy Matt. We just wanted to see if it was still fun. It wasn't.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2008)

My Great uncle was a B-17 engineer


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 3, 2008)

My user name is the name of my best ranch horse and the year he was born.
I had to come up with a user name whe I first came on the net real fast and picked it and I have just stuck with it over the years for most stuff.
Here's a pic of me and him after a long wet day in the late 90s.
Art


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well i'm patriotic so there is the aussie bit and the 1001 is because i coudn't go with straight aussie caus it was taken and 10 is my favourite number so i reversed it as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tell it like it is mate.....you really wanted to use Lassie, but you couldn't because it's too obvious....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

limey pricks


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

Lucky i rekon you should have used the fairy sig that Njaco did up for you,
It suited you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Halfwits and inbred nitwits with filthy, corrupt and decadent minds....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll have to borrow your wee pink outfit then....tootsie.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

and guess what we all came from your kind.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

who u callin tootsie bitch ?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

Aussie1001 said:


> limey pricks



its only fair you did start it in the TPBM thread


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

well he started it here first !!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

ok please continue *walks away to watch from the sidelines*


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

mate i aint finished with you yet either have a look what i said about your car in the TPBM thread.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

its a ford aussie now do you want to retract your statement?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

bugger !!!!
what sort of ford if its a van then no.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

its an ea falcon with the 3.9L centrepoint injection straight 6


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

oh goody but we got a Xf with a carbe and a 4.1 L engine.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

ooh nice I was going to buy an xf ute but too much rust. my ea has a carb as well.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah good cars eh. much better than the holdens i believe they were 3.8 the six cylinders anyway not sure about the V8's 5L maybe.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

yea they might have been the good ol 5L windsor V8


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would love one of the old Land Cruisers for my first car, Dads got one and the old girl just keeps going.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet go the cruisers! too bad we won't be able to drive any V8s until we're 25, ****ing Peter Beattie


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

yep he's a prick all right


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Behold the allmighty!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow whats that a V8 obviously but what cubic capicity ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

426 cubic inches of MOPAR HEMI.....Yuuummmy!!

But a classic 392 does fit the bill just as nice...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

wow got any pics of the 452 chev ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Another 392....





Sorry tried to google for the 452, no luck mate...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

no problem thanks for looking.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Anytime mate....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2008)

Cant drive a V-8 till ur 25??? WTF kinda law is that??? We got spoiled ass 18 year old kids driving around in Daddys Corvettte over here...

Most of em are damaged, imagine that...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 4, 2008)

actually where I live you can't drive a V8 till you are 21. 

Thing is though our 6 cylinder cars are very powerful as it is.

Once I do get to drive an '8' legally its going to be a 350 chev with a 6/71 supercharger and set up right I should get 600hp easy..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn I have never owned anything other than a V8. I love my damn V8 in my Jeep.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 4, 2008)

Well our laws are knee jerk reactions by politicians.

The morons don't seem to realise you can get killed whatever you drive.

What would help is if we had compulsory insurance and therefore younger drivers couldn't afford to own high powered cars therefore making the laws redundant the roads safer. Not to mention the drivers attitude.

But apparently if you drive like a moron in a 4cyl you wont hurt anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been told a turbocharged 4 is more powerfull than a stock V8 which wouldn't surprise me although im not sure if its true or not.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Depends on what V-8 me think.... Mopar's 413 Wedge/Max Wedge, 440's and the Hemi were no small engines. Neither were the 348, 409, 427, 428 and Ford's own Hemi the 429, not many made though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine is a 320 and it has some power! It guzzles gas though like a mofo!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

Can't drive a V8 unti your in your 20s. I'd laugh at that anti-Mad Max legislation, if I didn't think the liberals would do the same over here. Can't smoke in your car, can't smoke in parks, can't talk on the phone while driving, ban certain oils in restaurant food...

God help us all from the Nanny State.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeez, what politico thought that up? No V-8 until 21 or 25!! Next itll be you can't have incadescant light bulbs and analog TV......wait.....ohh (shutting up now  )


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah. You honestly can't laugh without crying.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah I know its bullshit and I'm especially pissed off because I spotted the perfect project car for me and my dad to do up together. It was a 1978 ford ZH fairlaine with a 351 cleveland V8, 9" diff (bulletproof!) and jellybean mags. Theres no point in buying it if I can't drive the ****** until i'm 25. oh well I will just keep my eyes open for a valiant charger with the 265 hemi six


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> 426 cubic inches of MOPAR HEMI.....Yuuummmy!!
> 
> But a classic 392 does fit the bill just as nice...



oooh yeah love the hemis .Thats gotta be one of the early hemis chrysler brought out in the 50s? also didn't they lose the plans when they discontinued the engines so they had to start from scratch in the 60s again?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 4, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Yeah I know its bullshit and I'm especially pissed off because I spotted the perfect project car for me and my dad to do up together. It was a 1978 ford ZH fairlaine with a 351 cleveland V8, 9" diff (bulletproof!) and jellybean mags. Theres no point in buying it if I can't drive the ****** until i'm 25. oh well I will just keep my eyes open for a valiant charger with the 265 hemi six



You lookin' to build a sleeper? The Cleveland was a nice engine.

And, yeah, there are sixes out there with 400+ HP. And don't forget the rice rockets with overbored/overstroked 4-bangers and a turbo; their power-to-weight ratio is usually better than a Muscle Cars (as much as I love Muscle Cars).

I'll take a nice Chevelle 454 with the LS6 options package. Or a '70 Corvette with the 427 big-block and side pipes. Or a '72 Hemi 'Cuda with four on the floor.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 5, 2008)

nice choices on the cars stitch! yeah was thinking of turning it into a sleeper, they are one of my favourite types of cars, just roll up at the lights and smoke the other lad!


----------



## Udet (Jan 6, 2008)

Screaming Eagle...does your nickname mean something like an eagle that is screaming?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you serious, Udet? If so, you need to do some reading up on the 101st Airborne.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2008)

Udet said:


> Screaming Eagle...does your nickname mean something like an eagle that is screaming?



It has to do with the 101st Airborne, one of the most famous units in the US Army with a rich history going back to WW2 and Normandy. Now they are helicopter borne Air Assault.

AIR ASSAULT!!!!! SCREAMING EAGLES!!!!!!!

:


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 7, 2008)

thats exactly right adler and eric!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2008)

And if it was spread eagle that would be something totally different...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

Not really, cause all those damn Airborne types are sluts anyways....


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you might cop some flak over that Les...

But by the by, regarding the username thing, if I was an Aussie mine would have been A-4G, or if American, it would have been either A-4B,-C,-D,-E,-F,-M, or -N...

..To me one of the most beautiful aircraft of all time (although I generally prefer the second world war types), and the main reason I joined the RNZAF - 
The Mcdonnell-Douglas A-4K Skyhawk


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 8, 2008)

It's a shame that PM of yours got rid of them! Did you ever do a stint in Nowra?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2008)

A4K, no I dont think so... I was a SEAL for many years and we ran circles round those clowns... I have every right to make that statement...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jan 9, 2008)

You were a SEAL, Les?! That must have been a hell of an experience - I take my hat off to you.

In regard to your question, Wildcat (good to hear from ya again by the way) I never made it to Nowra during my brief stint in the RNZAF - a year and a half into my training (as aircraft mech), I was one of the 1100 airforce personnel who got the chop during the 1992 defence cuts. I will not mention my thoughts on that at the time, but I think you can imagine...

We also closed 3 RNZAF bases then, and started leasing out various aircraft maintainance work to civilian contractors.

Ironically, we purchased the first of our 18 Aermacchi MB339CB's at the same time, which we sold off just 9 years later along with our 'Squawks' (A-4ks).
I was by then living in Hungary, and it was very sad to read that on the internet - apparently we'd just signed a contract to rent F-16s from the US and dispose of the Squawks anyway, but then along came the new government, who decided it was all too expensive (and apparently NZ's not worth attacking anyway) so pulled the plug on the deal, and scrapped the whole Strike wing.

Maybe they were right, maybe we really don't need a strike wing in the end, but we certainly lost one of the most interesting facets of NZ aviation at that time, I reckon.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 9, 2008)

Based on RAF/RN circuit call.

UK Mil aircraft call at “Initials”, “On the break”, “Downwind” and “Finals” around the circuit.

To the downwind call is added their intention: eg Callsign Downwind, Land (full stop), Roll (touch ‘n go) or Overshoot (low approach).

At 2 units I served at, we played host to RN Sqns (spit) when disembarked from HMS Ark Royal. Because of this, we had dummy carrier decks painted on the left side of the runways, complete with Mirror Sights, so that the RN Sqns could practice their Mirror Assisted Dummy Deck Landings (MADDL) circuits. These were flown at 600ft in an almost continuous circle; they included the intention of MADDLING in their downwind call.

Hence: Downwind, Maddl, Land. The hypen and stop were to allow me use it as an e-mail address too.

These bl**y things always messed up the ‘conventional’ circuits at 1000ft and, together with the RN Landing Sight Officer (LSO) out at the Mirror Sight blocking the Tower Frequency (“On the roger, on the roger, up a bit, bit left, on the roger….”)  , made controlling the circuit a tad difficult  and created a deep impression on me, as you can tell…….


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

I love all the stuff I learn from you guys..I am becoming a WEALTH of strange knowledge 

Cool @ Downwind..I'd always wondered what your name meant..NOW I know.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 9, 2008)

With much emphasis on the _STRANGE_, Becca!


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

roger, THAT!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 9, 2008)

I say!

I barely know you, Madam.




And you couldn't afford my prices anyway!


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

OH Sorry!! I forgot the term "roger" here has more than ONE meaning..how DO y'all state confirmation and agreement??


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

LMAO !


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 9, 2008)

Only teasing!

Roger = I have received and understood your message

Wilco = Will comply

Over = I have completed my transmission and expect a response

Out = I have completed my transmission and DO NOT expect a response

Therefore, you NEVER need “Roger, Wilco, Over and Out” – as beloved of Hollywood!

Your ‘Roger’ was quite sufficient!  



(I'll just get me breath back now....)


----------



## DBII (Jan 9, 2008)

Us tankers just say check.

DBII


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

LMAO!! Downwind!!! 


"Your ‘Roger’ was quite sufficient!"  Les thinks its pretty great.. 

How funny!


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

DBII said:


> Us tankers just say check.
> 
> DBII



Tankers??


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 9, 2008)

DON'T TELL LES! - He's bigger than me and I bruise so easily 







Tankers = KC-135s, KC-10s, VC-10s and the like.

Lots of non-standard RT is used all the time - you Americans being very naughty at it - its OK so long as comms are good but standard RT is a must in a busy or ECM environment.


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

OK..Downwind..I had a coughing fit laughing at THAT!!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, in my case (delete) *most* (insert) *all* women do laugh at THAT................ 

Or have I missed something


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

LMELAO!!!! How funny..I'm sure that is NOT the case!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 9, 2008)

Ma'am, you would be sooooooo bitterly disappointed, you have NO idea!  (beautiful markings though.......)

Now, this thread is tending towards the smutty - Out!


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

OK..you got me..*runs off with fingers in my ears* la-la-la-la.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ugh  too much information


----------



## DBII (Jan 9, 2008)

I went through the Cavalry School at Ft Knox. Tanker is one of the terms for the Armor types but I think DAT works better (Dum A$$ Tanker).

DBII, 
clank, clank, I'm a tank!


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the explination, DBII.


----------



## DBII (Jan 9, 2008)

Tread head is another favorite.

DBII


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 9, 2008)

Left stick, right stick, f*ck wit was the common saying around our tankies.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 10, 2008)

I like that wildcat,


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 10, 2008)

'Tis an old Nirvana song. Not even one of their best, I was first starting to use the net and was stumped for a name. It was on at the time and it sounded cool, so I now use it on every forum


----------



## cougar32d (Jan 10, 2008)

i also am a tanker ,cougar32d is my call sign of sorts


----------



## DBII (Jan 10, 2008)

Clank, clank, Wildcat. What do you call dismounted Inf?......crunchies! That is the sound they make when you run over them. Speed bumps also work.

DBII


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 10, 2008)

I think Zipperheads is what we called ours


----------



## DBII (Jan 10, 2008)

Cougar32D, wich unit? I was in 1/11 ACR.

DBII


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2008)

I think we used the Aussie version for the tankers in NZ too (kiwimac, k9kiwi am I right there?)


----------



## cougar32d (Jan 12, 2008)

1\66ar 4ID


----------



## <simon> (Jul 21, 2008)

I couldnt think of some witty username like some of the others round here

I just used my name but it looked boring so i put 'wings' on it!!


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jul 21, 2008)

I think it is me.....


----------



## Trebor (Jul 21, 2008)

my UN is my RL name backwards


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 21, 2008)

Rabid Alien. My avatar is Stitch, from the Disney movie "Lilo and Stitch". Disney put out a movie about a psychotic blue alien, what's not to love about the little guy? Now....if I could just find a way to Photoshop him into the cockpit of a P-38....


----------



## parsifal (Jul 22, 2008)

I took the spelling "parsifal" from a book that I read many years ago, called the spear. there is of course the Wagnerian version of Parsifal, but I based my selection of the name from the 13th century poem German epic "parzival". 

Parzival is a major medieval German epic poem attributed to the poet Wolfram von Eschenbach, written in the Middle High German language. The poem is commonly dated circa the first quarter of the 13th century. The poem is, in part, an adaptation of Chretien de Troyes’ Perceval, the Story of the Grail and mainly centers on the Arthurian hero Parzival (Percival in English) and his long quest for the Holy Grail, following his initial failure to achieve it.

Among the most striking elements of the text are the scope of its plot and its emphasis on the virtues of compassion and spiritual questioning.

Parzival’s heroic traits are (eventually) his empathy and wisdom


----------



## parsifal (Jul 22, 2008)

The spear of destiny figures very prominently in both the original 13th century poem about parsifal, and the wagnerian adaptation of the story. It is believed by some to also have had a big impact on Hitler

According to the account of Dr Walter Stein, the young Hitler whilst living as a down and out in Vienna undertook a penetrating study of the Occult meanings underlying Wolfram Von Eschenbach's Thirteenth Century Grail Romance, 'Parsival'. Stein through various contacts with Hitler became convinced that he was deeply involved with the Occult and had an experienced spiritual mentor, possibly linked to the infamous 'Blood Lodge of Guido Von Liszt. 

Hitler later claimed in Mein Kampf, that these had been the most vital years of his life in which he learned all he needed to know to lead the Nazi Party.

Stein got to know Hitler because of their mutual interest in the Spear of Destiny - a relic on display in the Hapsburg's treasury at the Hofmuseum in Vienna. 

The relic was said to have phenomenal talismanic power having once been used at the Crucifixion to wound the side of Christ. According to legend, possession of the Spear would bring its owner the power to conquer the world, but losing it would bring immediate death. The relic had been owned by a succession of powerful European rulers down through the centuries and eventually came to be in the possession of the Hapsberg Dynasty. 

Hitler confided to Stein that the first time he saw the Spear he had witnessed extraordinary visions of his own destiny unfolding before him.

In 1923, on his deathbed, Hitler's mentor Dietrich Eckart, a dedicated Satanist and central figure in the Occult Thule Society and a founder member of the Nazi party, said:


'Follow Hitler ! He will dance, but it is I who have called the tune !'
'I have initiated him into the 'Secret Doctrine', opened his centres in vision and given him the means to communicate with the Powers.'

'Do not mourn for me: I shall have influenced history more than any other German.'

On 12th March 1938, the day Hitler annexed Austria, he arrived in Vienna a conquering hero. He first port of call was to the Hofmuseum where he took possession of the Spear which he immediately sent to Nuremberg, the spiritual capital of Nazi Germany. I have read that the relic finally arrived (or was unveiled I cant recall) at its new home on the 30th April 1938. 

At 2.10 on 30th April, 1945, exactly seven years later during the final days of the war, after considerable bombing of Nuremberg, the Spear fell into the hands of the American 7th Army under General Patton. Later that day, in fulfilment of the legend, Hitler committed suicide. The number 7 is considered by some to be a magical number, mentioned many times in the bible. hitlers membership number to the Nazi party was , you guessed it, 7......

Parsifal possessed the purity of heart to stop the magical powers of the spear of destiny

Do I believe any of this....nah, not a bit, but it makes for some intersting mystique dont you think???


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool reading, Parsifal!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 22, 2008)

No kiddin, NJ! Parsifal, that was great! I guess I need to learn 13th Century Middle-High Germanic and read "Parzifal" then....


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, nice parsifal!

Mine is not from the movie, in fact I didn't realize it existed until after I had started using it. We needed nicknames for something that I cannot recall in Grade 9 and I picked Catch22, so I still use it, though nobody calls me it. I don't really have a nickname that's used regularily, though I've been called Panzerwaffle before.


----------



## parsifal (Jul 24, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> Wow, nice parsifal!
> 
> Mine is not from the movie, in fact I didn't realize it existed until after I had started using it. We needed nicknames for something that I cannot recall in Grade 9 and I picked Catch22, so I still use it, though nobody calls me it. I don't really have a nickname that's used regularily, though I've been called Panzerwaffle before.




Ah yes, I will always remember that Lieutenant Scheisskopf. Its german for sh*thead, as i recall, and in the book he lived up to his name completely IIRC


----------



## drgondog (Jul 25, 2008)

I was involved in breaking up a barfight as a young and stupid butterbar at the Town Pump in Fayetville,outside of Bragg - instead of the normal Trooper versus jarhead it was jarhead/trooper versus civilians and a lot of furniture had been 'damaged'.. nobody seriously hurt

I did a lot of yelling at my guys and the jarheads, smoothed over the problem with my own funds, kept them all out of jail and out of the joint before the white rats showed up - and yelled some more to recover my bucks. 

One of the jarheads nicknamed me dragon dog. I'd like to think it was out of respect but sir and cur sound a lot alike. I might have also picked up the nick of 'steamboat' from the troopers for the same incident. 

I did get a nice note from a Cherry Point company commander thanking me. it made me cry with graitude.


----------



## Vraciu (Aug 19, 2008)

Vraciu - that's a surname of my favourite pilot of WWII.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 5, 2008)

Emon is the first name of a character in X-wing Alliance... Essex is a class of aircraft carrier... RL name is Lance Keys...

Also I have a stupid noob question: how do you change the title under your name?

P.S. Aussie I too am in the 2% that stuck with rock... although all my friends like metal... I say to hell with metal!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2008)

Got mine when I set up my aviation art studio. I had a business deal going with a high street franchise company, (they've since gone bust due to losing a court case, don't know details.) the name fitted in nicely with the name of the range of shops here in the U.K. and the 'States. It also worked well being to do with aviation art - pictures of aircraft, picture frames = airframes. Also the name for the structure of an aircraft, and makes me near the begining of any list - easy to check things that way!
I was going to use the nickname I had when I was in the Airborne. I used to be called Pancho, because I was nearly always suntanned, had black hair and moustache, and always seemed to be playing the guitar when not actually 'working' - the boys thought I looked like a Mexican bandit! Trouble is, my moustache has now turned grey, although my hair is still black, and I no longer play guitar as my left hand is crippled with arthritis - bit of a bummer! Still, at least I'm still around and (almost) kicking!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 5, 2008)

p47 + brazil

in honour of the 1st GavCa, wich fought in europe.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 5, 2008)

Emon_Essex said:


> Also I have a stupid noob question: how do you change the title under your name?



You have to sign up with this website and they rank your participation based upon monetary and time contributions.

NAMBLA's Home Page


----------



## Ramirezzz (Sep 5, 2008)

Ramirez - that was my nickname in the school and university since I'm a Spaniard to some 15%


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> You have to sign up with this website and they rank your participation based upon monetary and time contributions.
> 
> NAMBLA's Home Page


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 6, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> You have to sign up with this website and they rank your participation based upon monetary and time contributions.
> 
> NAMBLA's Home Page



Um... I meant the area that says, in your case, "aka Dickcheese".


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 6, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> You have to sign up with this website and they rank your participation based upon monetary and time contributions.
> 
> NAMBLA's Home Page



OMG, that was funny, Matt! I wonder if he went for it?

Long story for mine, I won't go into detail; too boring.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 6, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> OMG, that was funny, Matt! I wonder if he went for it?
> 
> Long story for mine, I won't go into detail; too boring.



I'm real glad you people like making fun of noobs...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2008)

Just ignore it...

You can't change the title under your username (it will change with the number of posts but you can't have a custom one).


----------



## chook (Sep 6, 2008)

You get to choose many things in life but your nick name is never one of them. My nick name is chook and my company is Chook Enterprises and it comes from a teenage boy incident along the 'American Pie' lines. As long as you all know it was not alive! I used it mainly because of my lack of shame and laziness knowing all the good ones would be taken when I first signed up.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 12, 2008)

Ramirezzz said:


> Ramirez - that was my nickname in the school and university since I'm a Spaniard to some 15%


You mean like one of your grandparents was 3/4 Spanish? Did they come after the Civil War in Spain perhaps?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 12, 2008)

Emon_Essex said:


> I'm real glad you people like making fun of noobs...



I'm going to mail you $2.47 so you can go to your local convenience store and buy a thicker skin.  

Dude, relax and have some fun. People and just playing with ya.


----------



## Amsel (Sep 12, 2008)

Amsel is a German name that means Blackbird. It is my name and callsign for IL-2 simulator. Anyone use this simulator?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 12, 2008)

the Scooter part i got because in grade 7 i wouldn't sit still and now its worse because i also got it because i cant keep a girlfriend for more than a month, and the 1992 because that is when i was born and how every second letter is a capital it just looks cool, hence ScOoTeR1992


----------



## seesul (Sep 12, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> the Scooter part i got because in grade 7 i wouldn't sit still and now its worse because i also got it because i cant keep a girlfriend for more than a month, and the 1992 because that is when i was born and how every second letter is a capital it just looks cool, hence ScOoTeR1992



Don´t look for a girl, you would have to change your nick...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2008)

Emon_Essex said:


> Um... I meant the area that says, in your case, "aka Dickcheese".



Yeah, I got it Essex. [ding] There it is. See?

You gonna contribute or just sulk. Believe it or not I want your participation. Now LesOfPrimus is another story. You think you have been subject to an affront?  I'll gladly pay that $2.47. Les' claws will go right through your "thick" skin. 

Why do I think we'll never see this guy again?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

Too Bad he has a cool SIggy....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 14, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Why do I think we'll never see this guy again?



I don't know why you have that feeling. I'm still here, and I'll continue to post as long as there are topics worth posting on.


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Good for you emon, dont let Matt getyou down hes just mad because of...................................somthing, i dunno anyway good to have ya here and stay the heck away from Les' Bride if they say Dans scary youve never seen that chick with a herring ...............oh to keep on the thread im named after my dog


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2008)

good for you Emon. Most people post and leave. Enjoy the site.


----------



## runningdog (Sep 14, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> oh to keep on the thread im named after my dog


Which brings us to me. I use runnindog 'cos they're my hobby, the pic is of my first one.
Don't mind what you call me, on another forum I'm a groupie. Doesn't bear thinking about, a 71yo, bald, cantakerous, groupie. But then, when I get another 150 posts in I'll be a fanatic...........


----------



## Venganza (Sep 14, 2008)

My username means "vengeance" in Spanish. No great story here - I try and practice my Spanish (Dios mio, necesito practicar mas mucho!) by sometimes reading the movie descriptions in Spanish in the TV Guide, believe it or not. It seems like every other movie is about vengeance, or venganza and I just think it has a nice ring to it and it wasn't taken. Don't worry about the sinister username though - I'm reasonably harmless and even house-trained. Almost domesticated. Adios!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 14, 2008)

Venganza said:


> My username means "vengeance" in Spanish. No great story here - I try and practice my Spanish (Dios mio, necesito practicar mas mucho!) by sometimes reading the *movie descriptions in Spanish in the TV Guide, believe it or not. It seems like every other movie is about vengeance, or venganza* and I just think it has a nice ring to it and it wasn't taken. Don't worry about the sinister username though - I'm reasonably harmless and even house-trained. Almost domesticated. Adios!



inst that mexican soap operas ?


----------



## Venganza (Sep 14, 2008)

Posiblemente ambos (possibly both)! Venganza is probably also the name of a Mexican wrestler - hope I don't get sued for trademark infringement.

Venganza


----------



## fw190d (Sep 16, 2008)

fw190d, is my favorite plane. What would have happaned if it came out sooner ??


----------



## mandoman (Sep 16, 2008)

Mandoman. I play the mandolin, and people tell me I'm a man......that is, they keep telling me to stop playing with toys, and act my age.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 17, 2008)

mandoman said:


> ...they keep telling me to stop playing with toys, and act my age.



Just ignore 'em....the rest of us here do.


----------



## Velius (Sep 21, 2008)

Velius is a bad guy from an old video game I used to play in high school. I like the way it sounds and I use the username for most on-line stuff.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 21, 2008)

Which game, Velius?


----------



## Velius (Sep 22, 2008)

Final Fantasy Tactics for the original PS (1997)


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 16, 2008)

HunterHawk, bastardisation of hawker Hunter


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 17, 2008)

I like it !

also like Venganza ,that's awesome


----------



## Venganza (Oct 17, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> I like it !
> 
> also like Venganza ,that's awesome



Thanks, mate! Glad you liked it.


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 17, 2008)

Because I was a Main Battle Tank Gunner/Driver with the 1st Royal Tank Regiment


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 17, 2008)

Picked mine up as a result of my avatar on some other sites.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 19, 2008)

Got mine from the russian sniper during the battle of Stalingrad. It's also part of my Xbox Live gamertag, Vassili1990.


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmmmm, well I registered at a gaming communities site and couldn't think of a username to use and I saw the word Nickname, so I just added No with an underscore before it and there I had it, No_Nickname. I have used it ever since at over 15 different forums, and I even use it as my ingame name for PC gaming and I will still use it for my gamertag. I might even get it copyrighted  

The funny thing is that when my birthday came around, some of the people that knew me pretty well were like for your birthday somebody should give him a nickname, they have tried to get me to get it changed ever since, lol


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 7, 2008)

Me, simple. I'm Burmese. And I come from a loooong line of Bandits...

Just kidding. I was always getting into trouble at school. Hence perptually wearing band-aids.

And thus the name was born...


----------



## BombTaxi (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought mine with me from the Ubi IL-2 forum way back when. I believe I was also flying online under that name by then with the Hells Gazelles  

Originally, I had seen a skin of an La-5 painted up like a New York taxi, and as I like bombing stuff as opposed to dogfighting, a name was born! 8)


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2008)

When I was young, my grandparents you to call me Messy Marvin, as in the kid from the old Hershey's syrup commercials. I guess I looked like him somewhat, and also had a talent for making messes. Well many years later at my first job out of high school, a co worker called me Messy Marvin just by chance, and was surprised I responded to it. Kind of got shortened to Messy becuase it was easier to say and have kept it ever since.


----------



## Denahue (Dec 8, 2008)

Denahue is a variation of my real name Denny. A fella stuck me with it about thirty five years ago at a company I use to work for. A lot of people, through various boards, know me by it. (Cigar Boards, SF Boards, Diving boards and now Aircraft boards.)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2008)

as long as its not the Parole Boards!


----------



## Denahue (Dec 9, 2008)

Nahhhhhh, I'm not that exciting anymore.....


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't afford to pay for the consequences!


----------



## fly boy (Dec 11, 2008)

cheddar cheese said:


> cheddar cheese - Random spur of the moment thing, something to do with how I quite like cheese.



for me just about the same thing as cheese just a random thought and I was on a time crunch that day


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 22, 2009)

I was trying to register on an internet gaming site (_Halo_, if you must know) and, obviously, didn't want to use my real name, so I started looking around the room and, since I have three kids, we have a lot of Disney stuff scattered around the house, and my eye landed on my kid's copy of the _Lilo Stitch_ DVD. I definitely didn't want to be called Lilo, so that narrowed my choices down. This was about 5 years ago, and I've been Stitch ever since.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 22, 2009)

Me ?...really imaginative mine !!, just the first letter of my Christian and Surname...GD.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 22, 2009)

SoD Stitch said:


> I was trying to register on an internet gaming site (_Halo_, if you must know) and, obviously, didn't want to use my real name, so I started looking around the room and, since I have three kids, we have a lot of Disney stuff scattered around the house, and my eye landed on my kid's copy of the _Lilo Stitch_ DVD. I definitely didn't want to be called Lilo, so that narrowed my choices down. This was about 5 years ago, and I've been Stitch ever since.



Heh. Stitch rules!!!


----------



## dreif13 (Jan 22, 2009)

My IL2 online Callsign...


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 19, 2009)

...come up with your user name?
Didn't see a thread started about it(unless I missed it).
Mine is from my favorite saying by GI's in WWII. Situation Normal ALL [email protected]#$d Up. I seem to put myself in awkward situations in life( not intentionally mind you) so I consider myself the "SNAFU'd one" in the crowd. If ya feel this is too personal, no disrepect intended.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mine has been a e-mail address since 1998. My middle name is Beau, dont know how I got power, it just sounded right. And 32 was my high school football number.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool. I like the sig too.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

I liked the saying about CAVU.
Ceiling and Visibility Unlimited.

When i first started looking for a username Cavu had been taken I think so I had to come up with a variation that I liked.
Basically it's the wheels are up and your ceiling and visibility are unlimited.


Wheelsup


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 19, 2009)

The family and I were living out in the country in an old farmhouse with a small river just off the backyard. My neighbor had accidentally hooked a "mudpuppy" one day when he was fishing and it was huge, close to 2 feet long. Anyhoo, I was signing up for a flight sim forum not long after that and the pictures and research I'd done on this overgrown salamander was still fresh in my brain.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 19, 2009)

wheels up . Been a while since I heard flying language. I figured the cavu but missed the wheels up part.
Mudpuppy, that is very interesting info. I would liked to have seen a pic of that sucker.


----------



## imalko (Jun 19, 2009)

In my case the username is simply derived from my name: Igor Malko = imalko
I was thinking for a while to adopt username MIg = *M*alko *Ig*or. As you can see also derived from my name, but mig was already taken so I didn't want to use it and besides it would be confusing. Anyway "imalko" was my first username which I used when got to the internet first time years ago, so I just stick to that.

Famous actor John *Malko*vich is my relative did you now?
Just joking.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2009)

Not to spoil the fun, but it's already done. Here is the original thread:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/what-do-your-usernames-mean-4327.html


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 19, 2009)

Marcel, you fun killer. lol, im just joking. Thanks for pointing us in the right direction.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, in case you haven't noticed, I have a certain fondness (- if not to say a slightly rabid obsession!  ) with certain motorcycles made by a german factory, hence the "Biker"-part.
"Babe" is slightly ironic, as there usually isn't much "babe"-like about me when in my everyday-/work clothes.
I can look really nice and "user friendly" if I have to go out and put on a nice dress/outfit - but I prefer to be _myself_. 

And I know that the word "Biker" usually means your average guy with leather gear, Harley, beer, rock and chicks - I like the rock 'n roll part, you can keep the rest as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## imalko (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't see any problem with this. Just let one of the moderators merge this thread with the older one and there you have it...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2009)

Done and combined both threads....


----------



## lingo (Jun 19, 2009)

My username on here is lingo but on another forum I'm lingodog, as that's the name for a forward air controller (directing aircraft onto targets just beyond the FEBA or forward edge of the battle area) which is a job I had when in the service. For some reason I wasn't allowed to call myself lingodog here. My given name is Glyn.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 19, 2009)

I chose Doughboy becuase America's soldiers in WWI were called "Doughboys".


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 19, 2009)

I use the same username for everything.

diddy=my daughter's name for me-it was never daddy.
riddick=my name.

diddyriddick has a certain rhythm...don't you think?


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Marcel and lesofprimus. I think it was too far buried for me to keep searching.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 20, 2009)

Mine is a tribute to the man who kept an MP40 in his cockpit.

Willy Maximowitz


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Very interesting. Thanks for the likk.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mine is a product of the fact that I couldn't think of anything else, so I used Flyboy, but that was taken, so I added a two to the end... 
Kinda wish i chose something better


----------



## Yerger (Jun 21, 2009)

My last name


----------



## Coors9 (Jun 21, 2009)

Big NASCAR fan that started in the early 80's. Now it's a joke, Call it" na$cam" now. My fav driver is a fella they call "Awesome" Bill Elliott. 1988 Winston Cup Champion who drove a Ford thunderbird,#9, sponsored by Coors.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, those of us in the local dirt track circuits call it NASCRAP. Like seeing fans of racing on here.8)


----------



## Sweb (Jun 21, 2009)

Interesting. Mine is a drunkenly butchered derivation of the name Giuseppe hung on me years ago.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 21, 2009)

Mine's pretty self explanatory. It's my name.


----------



## siznaudin (Jun 22, 2009)

Sizaire et Naudin 1909 1600cc 1 cylinder, 3 speed differential.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 22, 2009)

That's cool!


----------



## Maglar (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine is from when I made a Character in World of Warcraft (MMO). Stuck to it since, no significance..


----------



## Redbeard (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine is me. I am Redbeard. I am an Irishman from way back. I have red hair and am damn near tranparent in skin tone. You do the math. Besides, I like it.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jun 23, 2009)

A Silverfish is a bug.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 23, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> A Silverfish is a bug.


Here is a Silverfish.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 24, 2009)

Sabrina is not my real name. It refers to a code name of sorts that I had while living in a different state. I've had an interesting, book-like life--exactly what I reach for--and have been in situations where I've had to assume another identity for my own safety. I can take care of myself--I shoot, use knives, practice martial arts, fly, etc.--and have always loved the good old James Bond movies. During a stint in Alaska where I didn't feel comfortable allowing some people to know my real name, I picked a name that would fit my Bond-girl-like alter ego and the nickname stuck. There's still a few people out there that know me as Sabrina...hehe.


----------



## 5bR6897 (Jun 25, 2009)

Brand new to this forum and this is my first post...so tread lightly! Great site from what I have seen so far! Volume and quality of information is top shelf.

User name: 5bR6897....Spit Mk 5b ...serial number R6897 and coded DB*Z. Flown by my uncle with 411 RCAF.

Written off in Jan 43 mid air with Spit AB847 killing my uncle...P.O. Gilbert Frederick Brown/Toronto, Ont.

I would also appreciate any additional info that anyone might have on his incident or my uncle.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## butcher bird (Jun 25, 2009)

the fw190. which is my choice of #1 aircraft in ww2


----------



## senter104 (Jul 2, 2009)

Simple - my name and last 3

Senter104


----------



## Pobs (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi,

I used to work with an old 'royal engineer' when I was starting out after college and after a week or two he started calling me Pobhead... when I asked him why, he said that 'Pobs' was a mixture of white bread and warm milk eaten by invalids and kids.... in his opinion it was white, tasteless and a waste of good milk...... and for some reason I reminded him of it.... so the name stuck....


cheers,



Pobs


----------



## 20317 (Jul 8, 2009)

its my registration number.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jul 8, 2009)

My user name is the first thing that came to my head- the R2800 double wasp- the powerplant of the F4U corsair, one of my favorite planes


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2009)

er oh er sorry  Ive already done this three or was it four years ago?


----------



## adr32 (Aug 17, 2009)

adr32- well adr is my initials and 32 was random


----------



## Astaldo711 (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been playing computer games since the early 80's and was always bad at coming up with names. I stumbled upon the name Astaldo in some JRR Tolkien book so I've been using that for over 20 years. The 711 is both my birthday and wedding anniversary.


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 11, 2009)

5bR6897 said:


> User name: 5bR6897....Spit Mk 5b ...serial number R6897 and coded DB*Z. Flown by my uncle with 411 RCAF.
> 
> Written off in Jan 43 mid air with Spit AB847 killing my uncle...P.O. Gilbert Frederick Brown/Toronto, Ont.
> 
> I would also appreciate any additional info that anyone might have on his incident or my uncle


R6897 
855th Spitfire a/c manufactured under Contract No B19713/39 to Supermarine Aviation (Vickers) Ltd, contract order built as Mk 1a and Mk Va/Vb aircraft between April 1940 and April 1941.

Contract price of R6897 - £4,250.00

Fitted from the outset with de Havilland 3-bladed, 2-speed propeller (from K9961 onwards). Serial allocation in the 'R' series halted at R7022 in July 1940 from which point the X series commenced. 'R' series then re-commenced from R7023 to R7350 from January to April 1941.

First flight - 05Jul40. Moved to 6MU 07Jul40 for the ill-fated cannon wing fit with 19 Sqn. On 11Jul40 it suffered a flying accident category B, on 26Aug40 it was repaired at 1CRU (Contractors Civilian Repair Unit) at Rolls-Royce Hucknall. 
On 11Jan41, it was converted to F.Vb status incorporating the M45 Merlin. Moved to Air Fighting Development Unit (AFDU) Duxford 23Feb41. Whilst with 92 Sqn 03Mar41 it suffered engine failure and crash-landed. 
On 19Mar41 it was moved to Air Service Training with 234 Sqn. 
On 14Sep41, another flying accident category B. 
On 19Nov41 at Air Service Training Exeter 310 Sqn. 
On 20Jun42 at 332 Sqn. 
On 03Aug42 P&PSM. 
On 19Aug42 modifications installed/applied at 411 Sqn.
On 20Nov42 it suffered an air collision with AB847 at Alby, Lincolnshire.
On 28Jan43 it was struck off charge.

Your stated accident date seems to correspond more closely with the SOC date, than the date of the actual accident - is this possibly what you meant?

Sorry, I've got no idea what P&PSM stands for, the whole thing also reads a bit stilted, Morgan Shacklady had a lot to pack in to one volume!

*Source*
SPITFIRE The History
_Eric B Morgan and Edward Shacklady
Page 86 Mark 1 serials_


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 14, 2009)

Dirk Pitt is the name, and 289 refers to the engine in my favorite car. The 65, 66 mustang


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 14, 2009)

bernhart-first 4 letters of first name and last name, also sounds like a mideval name


----------



## VALENGO (Sep 14, 2009)

Paulo Valentim was a brazilian soccer player of great succes in Argentina wen I was borned. My father liked his style of play and I got the nickname Valentín, wich often is changed for others to Valengo (a more kindly version).
P.S. I am very bad playing soccer


----------



## Marcel (Sep 15, 2009)

Bernhart said:


> bernhart-first 4 letters of first name and last name, also sounds like a mideval name



I thought you had named yourself after the late HRH Prince Bernhart, husband to the late Queen Juliana


----------



## conkerking (Sep 15, 2009)

Cos I've got this in my back garden







Horse chestnut or "conker" tree, they're just starting to drop now. It was a novelty the first year we lived here, now it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Auravir (Sep 20, 2009)

I gave myself the nickname Auravir in highschool, thinking it meant "airman". Only later did I learn that "aura" means heaven, or breeze. I guess the name stuck.


----------



## Pong (Sep 20, 2009)

Pong was the first video game ever made back in the early 1970s, and the forerunner of all video games. Kind of stupid but that was the first thing that I thought for a username when I registered.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2009)

God I would play that game for hours. I don't think I could last a few minutes now 


I made this nic up for "Talk City" back in 98 - it was the first combination with "Viking" that was not taken that I could find.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> ...I made this nic up for "Talk City" back in 98 - it was the first combination with "Viking" that was not taken that I could find.


TalkCity sure brings back memories...


----------



## Holly7 (Sep 23, 2009)

Obtained in U. S. Navy ...............Last name is Hollingworth .......name tag on shirt ran under armpit.
Division Officer said, "We'll fix that" .............Two days later I had all new name tags ....... "HOLLY"


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello, Holly, and welcome aboard.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome from England Holly. Love the reason for the name, and the tags must have been great!


----------



## Holly7 (Sep 23, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Hi and welcome from England Holly. Love the reason for the name, and the tags must have been great!



Where in England, friend ? I'm just outside Los Angeles, Ca. US ...... But,
All my relatives are from the Midlands. New Castle Under Lime , Staffs.:


----------



## Holly7 (Sep 23, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Hello, Holly, and welcome aboard.



Thanks ....seems like a great place .....Hope I can learn to navagate around in it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 23, 2009)

Holly7 said:


> Thanks ....seems like a great place .....Hope I can learn to navagate around in it.


You'll get the hang of it, lots of cool stuff going on all the time around here!

And welcome to the forums!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Holly. 8)
I think you'll like it here.


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi again Holly. Small World! I'm originally from the North East, near Newcastle upon Tyne, but I now live in Cheshire, just over the border from Staffordshire and only about 20 miles from Newcastle under Lime!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Holly! Most of my Navy nicknames were four-letter words....heh.


----------



## phatzo (Sep 27, 2009)

Phatzo is my call sign in Aces High, so I thought I'd just stick with it.
Hello all


----------



## Supermarine (Sep 30, 2009)

Mines pretty blatant..
Always loved the shape of the Spitfires, such beautiful planes..
So thought id use a full worded variation of the name


----------



## phatzo (Sep 30, 2009)

phatzo said:


> Phatzo is my call sign in Aces High, so I thought I'd just stick with it.
> Hello all



I forgot to mention its also my cats name


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 30, 2009)

I took my name off of Marshal Ferdinand Foch, a French general and eventually Allied Generalissimo of the First World War (I really admire and respect him, hence why I choose it).


----------



## gepp (Oct 24, 2009)

my user name gepp is boring  just one of those family names that are used as first names to the boy and then go down the next son it has carried on for 6 generations so far lol


----------



## FredJD414 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mine is a tribute to my Uncle, Fred Sanderson, who died in Halifax JD414 (78 Squadron) over Nuremburg, on the 28th August 1943. Joined the site to find out more information about the mission and the what happened to him. Also my father, now well into his eighties and his younger brother, flew in Lancasters during the war, has always wanted to know more about that fatefull night for his brother. Appreciate it if anyone has any information.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello Fred.
Welcome to the site. 8)

You will probably get a better response regarding questions about your uncle if you start a new thread.
I would say to use the WWII General forum: WW2 General - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums

The Basic forum is where most people start a thread and introduce themselves.
Basic - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums

Happy posting and I hope someone can help with information regarding your uncle.


Wheels


----------



## Civettone (Dec 4, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> I took my name off of Marshal Ferdinand Foch, a French general and eventually Allied Generalissimo of the First World War (I really admire and respect him, hence why I choose it).


I live 100 m from a square named after the marshal.
Earlier this year the mayor announced that he was thinking about renaming the square as he considered Foch a war criminal who drove hundreds of thousands of people to death. I think that is not the right way to look back on history. But all in all, I am not entirely impressed by most WW1 generals who ordered attacks bloody well knowing that it would kill most of their own army for only limited gains.

In any case, I found this to be a perfect example of 'politically correctness' which I hate so I joined a Facebook group against the renaming.

But then I saw a new Facebook group advocating renaming the square into Sophie Scholl square. ... I thought that was even better so I joined that group too 

Sophie Scholl was behind the Weisse Rose, an underground university resistance group against the nazi regime. Executed without a fair trial. This world doesn't have many people of that calibre. And most of them remain unnoticed.

Kris


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 4, 2009)

Nothing really, just thought it was a cute play on words as a nick while flying on-line missions over the Russian Front on Hyperlobby. Cry Me a River was a song by written by one Arthur Hamilton many years ago and sung by many jazz artists.

I have no connection to the Crimea, but I swam in a river a couple of times and crossed many on bridges.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## N4521U (Dec 5, 2009)

Simply, N4521U rego number of the Cessner150D I learned to fly in, I was 48. It was affectionately known as "two one ugly". White with dark green trim, not a hansome looking aircraft, but kept in eggsellent nick by Ralph! cheers, Bill


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 15, 2009)

FredJD414 said:


> Mine is a tribute to my Uncle, Fred Sanderson, who died in Halifax JD414 (78 Squadron) over Nuremburg, on the 28th August 1943. Joined the site to find out more information about the mission and the what happened to him. Also my father, now well into his eighties and his younger brother, flew in Lancasters during the war, has always wanted to know more about that fatefull night for his brother. Appreciate it if anyone has any information.



Here is what I have found so far. 


Halifx JD414 was delivered by English Electric Co. (Salmesbury Preston) between 29Jul43 and 5Aug43. JD414 was one of two 78 Sqdn halifaxes lost on this operation. The Plane was airborne 2100 27Aug43 from Breighton. Exploded over the target area following a fire in the main fuel tanks. Those killed are buried in Durnbach War Cemetery. P/O S.Norris KIA F/O A.J.Birtles RAAF KIA Sgt D.J.Purcell KIA F/O T.H.Tabberer KIA P/O K.W.McTernaghan KIA F/S D.Crompton PoW Sgt R.S.Payne KIA P/O F.R.Sanderson KIA F/S D.Crompton was interned in Camps 4B/L3, PoW No.222584


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice work BP !


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## FredJD414 (Dec 18, 2009)

Many thanks Beaupower for the info. Noticed that there was one suvivor: it's amazing that someone could get out of a plane that explodes!


----------



## Florence (Dec 18, 2009)

My mates used to call me 'Flo'. Short for Florence as in Florence Nightingale. And yes thats because I am a nurse. So I just went with the Flo..... :grab:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

Very cool Florence, and welcome aboard. There are always room for an angel of mercy


Nice Deputy Doggin' BP!


----------



## Split_s (Dec 18, 2009)

The Good Old Split S Maneuver - when you fly the bottom half of an S


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 20, 2009)

Never posted here 

Anyway, 'tomo' is short of my name, Tomislav, and 'pauk' (=spider in English) is nickname of Andrija Matijaš, commander of tank unit of 4th Guards brigade, back in 1990s Croatian army. He died in last says of war, 1995, in action of course


----------



## CrotalusKid (Jan 9, 2010)

Crotalus= Genus name for the rattlesnakes, I'm a huge snake fan ('specially the venomous guys). Kid= I'm young (23)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2010)

CrotalusKid said:


> Crotalus= Genus name for the rattlesnakes, I'm a huge snake fan ('specially the venomous guys). Kid= I'm young (23)



Very cool, I am also a snake fan. Have been since I was a kid as well. Spent a lot of time with Rattlers in Alabama and North Carolina.

I also have been having snakes as pets since I was a kid. When I lived in the states, I had a Ball Python, a Colombian Red Tail Boa Constrictor, and a Burmese Python all at the same time. Had to get rid of them when I joined the Army though, they would not let me take them with me! At the moment I only have a Ball Python, but as soon as I get back to the states I plan on getting about 20 different kinds of snakes.


----------



## gijive (Jan 10, 2010)

GI Jive because I run a dance troop doing 1940's Lindy Hop and Jive, Jitterbug, we sometimes go to events with Big Bands and I DJ intervals for them. I also DJ 1940's weddings, etc.

www.gijive.co.uk


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2010)

N4521U, a D model Cessna 150 I learned to fly in. Better known in Livermore as "two one ugly". it was white with forest green trim. Flew like a dream, but was in fact not very atractive. cheers, Bill


----------



## Eco-81 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eco-81 has double mening. I was in E company 2/3 Marines in the 90's and when I first joined this site I was working on Engine Company 81 with the fire department I worked for.


----------



## zpd307 (Jan 10, 2010)

badge number for the department i work for.....


----------



## Loiner (Jan 11, 2010)

Loiner, to explain for those outside the UK, is just the nick name for a resident of our fine city of Leeds, similar (although less well known) to Scousers from Liverpool, Cockneys fom London and Geordies from Newcastle/Tynside.


----------



## Win1885 (Jan 18, 2010)

I compete in Black Powder Cartridge Rifle Silhouette matches and shoot a Winchester model 1885, nicknamed the High Wall.
We shoot out to 500 meters using single shot rifles chambered for Black Powder cartridges as used by the buffalo hunters of the 1870's -1880's. Thus Win1885.
Tom I.


----------



## Canberra Man (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi.
My user name dates back to the early fifties when I worked on Lincolns and the Canberra's with 617 Squadron. (The Dam Busters) We also took the Canberra's to Malaya for 6 months, dropping thousand pound bombs on the terrs. I was also thirty years with Air Cadets as a Warrant Officer. I also look after aircraft at the local aviation museum, I am at present working on a Link Trainer. I also helpmy wife breeding miniature poodles. Not bad for 80 next birthday!

Ken


----------



## Saetta66 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello to everybody.
Saetta (Lightning) was on of the first italian monoplane fighters of ww2.
Was not as good as his younger bros, the macch mc 202 Folgore and the macchi mc 205 Veltro, maybe, but was solid and trustable.
was one of the 2 kinds of planes my dad used to fly with in ww2.
The other one was tha magical biplane Fiat cr 42 Falco.
But dad used to say that the Saetta was a good airplane.
That's why my nick is saetta: 1966 is the year I was born.
Ciao


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Think that I've posted here before....but Lucky13 is because, I think that 13 has undeserved bad reputation.  And since I joined here, I've developed a slight addiction, some may say obsession about aircraft etc., numbered '13'...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2010)

Have you old boy?! I hadn't noticed........


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2010)

Saetta66 said:


> Hello to everybody.
> Saetta (Lightning) was on of the first italian monoplane fighters of ww2.
> Was not as good as his younger bros, the macch mc 202 Folgore and the macchi mc 205 Veltro, maybe, but was solid and trustable.
> was one of the 2 kinds of planes my dad used to fly with in ww2.
> ...


beautiful picture


----------



## Saetta66 (Feb 5, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> beautiful picture



Thank you, glad you enjoed.
Gonna put some other Regia Aeronautica's pics on the specific photograph thread.
Ciao


----------



## Canberra Man (Feb 5, 2010)

My user name, I worked on Canberra's for five years, B2 and B6 and went to Malaya with them on detachment.

Ken


----------



## machine shop tom (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll give you three guesses and the first two don't count..............



tom


----------



## Loiner (Feb 5, 2010)

Saetta66 said:


> Thank you, glad you enjoed.
> Gonna put some other Regia Aeronautica's pics on the specific photograph thread.
> Ciao



Actually, that is a superb photo, has to be one of the best WWII aircraft photos I've ever seen. Almost inspiring to model that aircraft in that scene.


----------



## Tioui (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi. Just joined the forum. My user name is french slang for"little Louis" (petit Louis) Was called this as a young boy and close friends in later life.

I Joined the forum because of an old post I encountered concerning a mosquito flying under the Eiffel tower. The pilot is real and still alive, the father of a good friend. I am in the process of building a model of his mosquito night figther.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forums Tioui!

Your Mosquito project sounds like a good one, and you should post some progress shots of it in the modelling forum, I know alot of the guys there will be wanting to see it!


----------



## CONNOCHR (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello, my username is the first 5 and 3 letters of my first and last name. No real meaning to it other than a log in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

yes....let's see that Mossie!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 1, 2010)

My name comes from examples of project management. As a kid I liked P-61 Black Widows because it looked cool. I also liked He 219 Uhu. Later though I got into project management and I got to thinking about night fighters in general. Here each nation had a problem, how to shoot down planes at night. Each country's night fighter represents their unique approach to solving the problem. It became fascinating to read the history of each plane and see how those projects were managed looking at what worked and what didn't. Each plane now represents an approach to project management. Therefore I'm a nut for night fighters or Night Fighter Nut.


----------



## CONNOCHR (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes there is a certain fearsome demeanor about those dark fighters, I agree


----------



## BSS_Ashmun (Apr 7, 2010)

I am in a virtual squadron known as the BSS. We fly mainly corsairs, but will fly what ever the map requires. The name "Ashmun", is in respect to Cpt. George Ashmun of the origonal VMF-214 that was kia just before Maj. Boyington was shot down captured. 

The first link is the squad's home page, the second is a memorial to Maj. Boyington, and the airfield named after him here in Idaho.

Black Sheep Squadron
Welcome to Facebook

BSS_Ashmun


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 29, 2010)

The original Fastmongrel was a motorbike. I built up a Aermacchi 350cc classic racer it was fast but prone to breaking down halfway through a race. It was built up from parts I bought at race meetings and jumbles. Nothing matched hence the mongrel part of the name. 

It was fast as air cooled push rod single cylinder classic motorbikes went but it used to get blown into the weeds by the horrible 2 stroke Yamahas which made up a large portion of the classic lightweight grid.


----------



## Oggie2620 (May 2, 2010)

Oggie short for RAF Auxiliary (dont know how that came about!)
2620 because I was on 2620 Sqn RAF Regt when I started an aol account long ago and I like the combination of Oggie2620!
Cabbagey I know but hey Im a female I dont have to be logical!


----------



## fatboris (May 2, 2010)

Boris is the 2nd Siberian Husky we rescued and the only one left. We got him as a pup, beat up pretty bad, a real fixer-upper. Because his pelvis was broken and never set, his ability to exercise is somewhat limited....hence fatboris because he's shaped like a barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mandoman (May 6, 2010)

I play mandolin in a Bluegrass band, thus the handle "mandoman".


----------



## Armchair Ace (May 6, 2010)

Armchair Ace : Wannabe Flying Ace. Similiar to Chocolate Frying Pan, and an Armchair Lawyer. 

i.e. Useless.


----------



## tonyb (May 6, 2010)

Well,this may come as a surprise but my name is Tony and my surname begins with 'B'....
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2010)

tonyb said:


> Well,this may come as a surprise but my name is Tony and my surname begins with 'B'....
> Cheers,
> Tony.



Aw.... ...and I thought it was something fancy like......with a hidden cryptic meaning...


----------



## hardlec (Jun 5, 2010)

last syllable of my first name, first syllable of my last name, and confusing to web spyders.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Aw.... ...and I thought it was something fancy like......with a hidden cryptic meaning...



unlike yours Wayne which I'm still trying to figure out!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2010)

Njaco said:


> unlike yours Wayne which I'm still trying to figure out!



Yeah....me too...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, he's six feet eight inches tall, and his name's Cyril.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Yeah, he's six feet eight inches tall, and his name's Cyril.......



Shhh...secrets are mean't to be kept!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Yeah, he's six feet eight inches tall, and his name's Cyril.......


----------



## RAF_Loke (Jun 11, 2010)

Mine comes from when I first flew online.
I wanted a nordic one and one which could be pronounced by English speaking people, and there "Loke" was an easy choice. The "RAF_" is the prefix for all RAF662 group members and I have been a member of that group since beginning of 2000.


----------



## ppopsie (Jun 11, 2010)

I like the close up scene of P-Popsie banks to the right and turning, in the movie "The Dam Busters."


----------



## Migrant (Jun 15, 2010)

*mi·grant * (mī'grənt) 
_n._
1. One that moves from one region to another by chance, instinct, or plan.
2. An itinerant worker who travels from one area to another in search of work.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm from Iowa, my wife and I's names both begin an.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 22, 2010)

"Smoke" was my great Uncles nickname/callsign when he was a fighter pilot in the Marines during WWII.


----------



## vgautham_91 (Jul 5, 2010)

vgautham_91 - V Gautham is my name and the 91 represents 1991, my year of birth.


----------



## Barnestormer (Jul 5, 2010)

Barnestormer- a modification of Barnstormer for the 104th Fighter Wing from Barnes Municipal Airport in Massachusetts, so they called themselves the Barnestormers!


----------



## Chato (Jul 30, 2010)

I am an argentinian grandson of a catalonian grandfather. Also I am a big fan of soviet airplanes of thirties and forties, besides british and japanese of same period. The Chato (Polikarpov I-15 nickname in Spanish Civil War) is a delightful airplane of those times.
Apologize for my "half-tarzan"english.


----------



## Chato (Jul 30, 2010)

I am an argentinian grandson of a catalonian grandfather. Also I am a big fan of soviet airplanes of thirties and forties, besides british and japanese of same period. The Chato (Polikarpov I-15 nickname in Spanish Civil War) is a delightful airplane of those times.
Apologize for my "half-tarzan"english


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2010)

Your English is just fine.


----------



## Gzuz (Aug 11, 2010)

Gzuz.

Strange re-spelling of Jesus (as in Christ, not hey-zeus).

Not (oddly) related in any way to religion, other than the name of course. Back in high school I had very long hair and sported a full beard. Friends said I looked like Jesus, and the name stuck.


----------



## tyrodtom (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been with a circle track racing team for about 20 years, sort of the crew chief, ( we're just not that formal) and race myself also. The team is called Tyrod Racing, a lot of people around the tracks we raced at called me Tyrodtom, so I just adopted it .


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 8, 2010)

Razor; because I used to shave sharp(now need one) and I have reasonaby sharp wit, memory humour (usually) with occasional bouts of eccentricity. 
1; I didn't want to be a big numbered e.g. Razor56B03F.... and not put up my DOB - I think if I'm gonna be a number, might as well be one eh?
uk; Well Im full mainland British (roughy 1/2 English, 1/4 Welsh-English 1/4 Welsh-Scotts) with some Irish of unkown amount hundred(s of) years ago relating to the celtic side of my family history.
...
Tamago no Chie; 'Intellect of Eggs/Eggs of Intellect' in Japanese


----------



## Dans65 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dans65 meaning is referred to my kit car I built (still building), a1965 Factory Five Racing Roadster (Cobra).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice Dan! And pics???????


----------



## looney (Sep 22, 2010)

Looney: comes from lunatic ... I didn't know how to write that so I thought looneytunes ergo looney


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 6, 2010)

Its my favorite WWII Aircraft


----------



## SpitfireKing (Oct 6, 2010)

The first war aircraft that got me interested in World War 2 aircraft, also the 'King' part I just thought really well.


----------



## Switcha (Oct 7, 2010)

What a great thread, I could work out most names but 'Njaco' had me stumped. Makes perfect sence once you know.

I got Switcha by accident many years ago. We had to log into a computer program using our first initial and the first 6 letters of our surname. I never realised that it actually spelt anything before then and ever since then I've been known as Switcha or Switch. It came in real handy once on line gaming took off as it rolled off of the tongue easily and has served me well in Battlefield #####,COD####, HoH#### etc, etc

Cheers Switch


----------



## Fighter Jock (Oct 8, 2010)

I found this picture on line and just came up with Fighter Jock to go with it.


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Nov 15, 2010)

Guess.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2010)

Thebuilderofthings said:


> Guess.



Wait, don't tell me.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Oooooh.......I've got it on my tongue...waaaiiit...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2010)

Awww...c'mon...how about a hint!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 15, 2010)

Let's see... 

Hand.

Soft penis.

High expectations.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## muscogeemike (Nov 17, 2010)

A derivative of “Muskogee” (or Creek) Nation of Native Americans in Oklahoma.

Then I heard the voice of the Lord saying, "Whom shall I send? And who will go for us?" And I said, "Here am I. Send me!" -- Isaiah 6:8


----------



## javlin (Nov 18, 2010)

Switcha said:


> What a great thread, I could work out most names but 'Njaco' had me stumped. Makes perfect sence once you know.
> 
> I got Switcha by accident many years ago. We had to log into a computer program using our first initial and the first 6 letters of our surname. I never realised that it actually spelt anything before then and ever since then I've been known as Switcha or Switch. It came in real handy once on line gaming took off as it rolled off of the tongue easily and has served me well in Battlefield #####,COD####, HoH#### etc, etc
> 
> Cheers Switch



Mine came from gaming also.My son was wanting a name that me and him could use for COD,IL2 and others that sounded halfway cool.So I came up with Javlin "point of the spear" was the thought behind it.Cheers


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Nov 18, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Hand.
> 
> ...



Nope, ain't buildin' it.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah that one is a daunting task. 

Just joshing TBoT.


----------



## Switcha (Nov 21, 2010)

javlin said:


> Mine came from gaming also.My son was wanting a name that me and him could use for COD,IL2 and others that sounded halfway cool.So I came up with Javlin "point of the spear" was the thought behind it.Cheers



Excellent, I like it a lot. I love the line in the movie 'Pearl Harbour' where one of the characters says the same thing. " We are the point of the spear".

Gotta love gray haired gaming geeks.
_"Old age and treachery will overcome youth enthusiam very time"_

Cheers Switch


----------



## dollar19 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm named after my favorite plane. Check my avatar. The geedog is my wifes pet name for me.

I do answer to a multitude of other more derogatory names as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2010)

dollar19 said:


> I'm named after my favorite plane. Check my avatar. The geedog is my wifes pet name for me.
> 
> I do answer to a multitude of other more derogatory names as well.



 Need cheering up...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just need a laugh!


----------



## Macboffin (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a Scot, and an aerodynamicist, so "Macboffin"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2010)

I like it


----------



## Rocketeer (Nov 29, 2010)

Good thread...mine is dull....Rocketeer is a great film, a great character created by a comic genius, sorely missed for his creations and his life....the late Dave Stevens.

Next to aircraft, Messerschmitt cars, Scottie dogs and my family, Rocketeer is my passion!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2010)

Macboffin said:


> I'm a Scot, and an aerodynamicist, so "Macboffin"



aerodynamacist (scientist) = boffin

Well that's a new one for me. What da ya know.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 30, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> aerodynamacist (scientist) = boffin
> 
> Well that's a new one for me. What da ya know.



Boffin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dresden_barber (Dec 4, 2010)

Reference to Vonnegut's Slaughterhouse 5.

Seems my nickname around the house is "Dammit!"


----------



## Dane_Bramage (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm a recovering alcoholic. The play on words refers to the billions of braincells who valiantly gave their lives in the great experiment that allowed me to diagnose myself!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2010)

Dane_Bramage said:


> I'm a recovering alcoholic. The play on words refers to the billions of braincells who valiantly gave their lives in the great experiment that allowed me to diagnose myself!



Wish you all the best on the recovery road DB!


----------



## five4 (Dec 28, 2010)

five4..... 5 minutes for fighting in hockey,it's short and easy and I also use five40five an expansion of five4 as to the Russian military rifle round 5.45x39mm


----------



## Pat in Halifax (Jan 14, 2011)

I guess I am not really very original, but I must say that the last 10 minutes reading through these borderlined on awe-inspiring! Sorry for re-viving a relatively older thread but I am new and 'testing the waves'!
Happy New Year belatedly to you and yours as well!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello Pat. Visited your lovely town a couple of times while I lived "out east". Great pubs.


----------



## woljags (Feb 28, 2011)

woljags,my internet name made up from at the time i had a large collection of wolseley and jaguar cars,now i have daimler's and wolseley's it wouldn't quite work as well


----------



## Coy (Mar 10, 2011)

*Coy:* This means _stealth, sly_, and _witty_.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 15, 2011)

Dang, that was witty! Never saw it coming, you sly dog.....


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm on a circle track racing team, Tyrod Racing, and my name's Tom, a lot of people at the tracks called me Tyrodtom already, so I just adopted it for my online ID.


----------



## Elmas (Mar 19, 2011)

Elmas is the name of the seaplane and landplane airport of my town.

Very famous, from there started many of the Balbo and De Pinedo cruises in the '30s.

Here two IMAM Ro. 1 flying over the lagoon: at the stick of the plane in the front there's the Gen. Aldo Costa (Lieutenant, in those days) wich I had the pleasure to meet in his seventies.







Gen Costa in this picture is at the extreme right: the photo explains well his nickname "Metrocubo" (cubic metre).....






Gen. Costa took his wings on the Spad XIII in the '20s and flew on reconnaissance aircraft Ro. 37 during the Aethiopian War.

Here the Cant. Z 506 i-LAMA taking off from the same lagoon for a transatlantic flight to Brasil in 1937:






and another picture taken during the war:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2011)

Very cool, welcome aboard Tom Elmas.


----------



## Readie (Apr 16, 2011)

5bR6897 said:


> Brand new to this forum and this is my first post...so tread lightly! Great site from what I have seen so far! Volume and quality of information is top shelf.
> 
> User name: 5bR6897....Spit Mk 5b ...serial number R6897 and coded DB*Z. Flown by my uncle with 411 RCAF.
> 
> ...


 
Hello,
I have just brought a part from R6897 and, like you, are after a picture of her.
Did you manage to find one?
I'm researching as much as I can and if I'm successfull I'll let you know
Cheers
John


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2011)

Fubar is the way I would show up for work in logging camps after a 4 day tear on the town. 57 is the year I was born and the world became a better place.


----------



## phantomordie (May 31, 2011)

23 years as an Aviation Ordnanceman,14 of those years working with the Phantom. phantomordie


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## peterpro (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine is peterpro because my name is Petros (Peter in Greek) and pro because i am a pro in crashes!


----------



## destrozas (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine got me my grandfather when I started an HE-111 of the GCE (Spanish civil war), known as Peter, played by the artillery Republic after a bombing in Madrid and Republican fighter as my grandfather saw many of these during the entire war I said it was a broken (in Castilian that is not the same as Spanish is a nationality not a language), so bad that made ​​him think it was very easy to do for a child solo12 years.


----------



## the ace (Jul 16, 2011)

My initials AC and I'm into 'planes. I was given the nick at 9 by my best friend, and we've stuck together through thin and thinner ever since.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2011)

Very cool, welcome aboard fellas.


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 17, 2011)

I wanted to combine the names of two awesome planes and Spitstang didn't sound right. Kittycat was taken, though Wildhawk sounded pretty good. Zerscar just wasn't going to cut it. Tempicane? Fockeschmitt I didn't want to change the the rating of this sight from PG-13 to XXX. Hurrisquito........Nah, that wasn't gonna work. Beaupest, well you figure how well that would of worked. Gladiant....Oh, I don't know either. I finally decided on the King and Queen of the Pacific.


----------



## CJWensleydale (Aug 17, 2011)

We hosted a wine and cheese party whereby my friends and I all promptly got very, very drunk, formed a cheese club and gave each other special cheese club names consisting of the first two initials of your name and...wait for it...a random type of cheese!

We don't get out much down here...

_Quis Separabit_


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2011)

Aaaand - welcome to this cheese emporium. But I'm afraid the Fromage d'La Belle France is a triffle runny .......


----------



## CJWensleydale (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats ok - I don't like cheese on my trifle!..

_Quis Separabit_


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2011)

Wensleydale.....that's a cheese? I guess you learn something every day!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2011)

Never watched "Wallace Gromit" Wayne?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Never watched "Wallace Gromit" Wayne?



Nope! is that a good or bad thing.....??


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

Me, personally, thinks its hilarious!


----------



## HoneyMarch (Aug 21, 2011)

A little late with this, but my username is a portmanteau of "Honey Bucket", by the Melvins, and "Caterpillar March" by Kyuss. Just two cool songs I enjoy. Also, I'm not that great at thinking up usernames.


----------



## CJWensleydale (Aug 22, 2011)

HoneyMarch said:


> A little late with this, but my username is a portmanteau of "Honey Bucket", by the Melvins, and "Caterpillar March" by Kyuss. Just two cool songs I enjoy. Also, I'm not that great at thinking up usernames.


 
That'll be a youtube search when I get back from work then...


----------



## HoneyMarch (Aug 24, 2011)

Hopefully you like what you find!


----------



## parsifal (Aug 24, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Wensleydale.....that's a cheese? I guess you learn something every day!




I cant resist this....isnt this all just a little too cheesy for this forum......


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2011)

parsifal said:


> I cant resist this....isnt this all just a little too cheesy for this forum......



I can't edam and eve it that you made an awful pun....


----------



## parsifal (Aug 24, 2011)

People might get a little cheesed off if we start you know


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2011)

Just so long as it doesn't become invisible cheese!!


----------



## parsifal (Aug 24, 2011)

well, welcome cjwensleydale, you will find most of us a bit of cheese off the old block really


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2011)

This forum is the bees cheese, the thread about the edambusters is very good, I'll let it brie for now.
Cheers
John


----------



## CJWensleydale (Sep 10, 2011)

Readie said:


> This forum is the bees cheese, the thread about the edambusters is very good, I'll let it brie for now.
> Cheers
> John


----------



## Canberra Man (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi.
When I stated the reason for Canberra Man was I worked on the Canberra B6 and B2. I forgot mention I was electrician fitter and was a member os 617 Squadron at RAF Binbrook.

Ken


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2011)

Got to love the Canberra!


----------



## vwmkii (Oct 11, 2011)

vw=Volkswagen mk=Mark ii=two......i drive a VW Jetta MKII...they were made from 1985 to 1992...same designation for the Golf


----------



## au-yt (Oct 14, 2011)

AU- internet address for Australia and also Aussie slang for hAy yoU and YT is my nickname Whitey ( Why Tee) its sort of that new texting phonetics if you can call it that.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Oct 23, 2011)

The 'Tango' bit is because I do a bit of ballroom/latin dancing in my spare time (please don't laugh). The 'Pilot' bit is somewhat ironic. '89' is the year I was born -1989.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2011)

Nowt wrong with a bit of ballroom dancing - used to do a bit myself, and Latin American is smooooth !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2011)

Well after the movie "Scent of a Woman" came out, I think most men were dragged to Tango/Ballroom Dancing.

"My name is David, and I used to Ballroom dance"


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds better than "I'm Bubba and I Square Dance!"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2011)

Shhhhhhh, don't say that too loud! That aspect of Dancing I'm REALLY trying to avoid!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tangopilot89 said:


> The 'Tango' bit is because I do a bit of ballroom/latin dancing in my spare time (please don't laugh).



I would never laugh at a man that can actually dance. More power to ya!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2011)

Tangopilot89 said:


> The 'Tango' bit is because I do a bit of ballroom/latin dancing in my spare time (please don't laugh).



No laughing from me. I actually enjoy it. Me and my wife have taken a few years of lessons doing Tango, Paso Double (spelling?), etc...


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Oct 30, 2011)

It's Paso Doblé mate, and proper cool to learn as well!

Hi again, thanks for not laughing everyone, I wasn't sure what you would all think when I posted. It all started when I went to see a dance show roughly January 2010 and getting to meet one of the main professionals who was in it afterwards. She was such an inspiration that I thought I'd give it a go, so I found out about a class local to me, joined up in February and I've never looked back. I just found it so enjoyable and after starting completely from scratch back then, I've moved up to Intermediate level. Still haven't found the right partner though. Ah well, hopefully my day will come.

Andy


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2011)

Wish I could still dance. We used to have some great 1940s - style 'Hangar dances' at my local Aero Club, with a 'Glenn Miller' type big band - fantastic atmosphere !


----------



## 109Sqn (Nov 1, 2011)

A good thread to introduce myself to the forum, having just joined up tonight.8)

*109Sqn* - pretty simple really. My grandfather was in 109 Squadron during the war and I've always been fascinated by the Mosquito in general and the OBOE operations in particular. I'm currently modelling the Tamiya and Revell 1/48 Mossies, one of which (undecided on the choice) I will paint in night camo and one in daylight camo.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2011)

I though for a sec you meant a squadron of Bf109s - d'oh!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2011)

Very cool 109Sqn! By chance have any great stories to share about your grandfather??????


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome aboard 109, good to have another Mossie fan around.


----------



## barney (Nov 2, 2011)

My mother's brother was killed at Buna in the service of his country. I was born on his birthday. His nickname was Barney.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool barney!


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool barney!



Thanks!

Here is a picture of Barney.
Lorrin LeRoy "Barney" Kral (1920 - 1942) - Find A Grave Photos


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard New Guys!


----------



## Dixon Cannon (Nov 9, 2011)

My tribute to American hero and patriot, *Richard Simkanin* 1943-2010.


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, mine's pretty simple really; my name is Oskar and I want to be a pilot. Eh.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty straight forward.


----------



## Deskpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

'Cause that is what I was at the time, a desk pilot. A wanna be pilot with only a flight sim to fulfil my dreams. Perhaps I should change it now that I have my recreational pilot's certificate.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 30, 2012)

I live way back in the mountains, so in case we ever got snowed-in; I named my wife's chihuahua "Meatloaf".
You know, fair warning and all that.
And Willy Messerschmitts 109 is, IMHO, the finest looking aircraft ever.
By the way, Meatloaf is celebrating his 15th birthday next week.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2012)

LMAO, that's awesome! Welcome aboard Neighbor.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 30, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> I live way back in the mountains, so in case we ever got snowed-in; I named my wife's chihuahua "Meatloaf".
> You know, fair warning and all that.
> And Willy Messerschmitts 109 is, IMHO, the finest looking aircraft ever.
> By the way, Meatloaf is celebrating his 15th birthday next week.


15 year old chihuahua might be a little on the tough side 
Welcome aboard!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> I live way back in the mountains, so in case we ever got snowed-in; I named my wife's chihuahua "Meatloaf".
> You know, fair warning and all that.
> And Willy Messerschmitts 109 is, IMHO, the finest looking aircraft ever.
> By the way, Meatloaf is celebrating his 15th birthday next week.



Where in NC?

I used to live near Hendersonville. Had a house out in Apple Valley, near Lake Lure, Bat Cave, Chimney Rock, etc...


----------



## kettbo (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope this is not a repeat
last name of Kettler +/- rather aggressive like RAMBO = "kettbo"
US Army nickname from early in my career

Shown here, Samara East Airfield, Iraq Dec 2004 aircraft is a Su-17


----------



## Arossihman (Jan 31, 2012)

My name is Anthony Ross and my dad,grandfathers,uncles,and myself farm with,collect,and tractor pull International Harvester and Farmall tractors(both were made by international harvester). For those who dont know and care Internationals are the almost candy apple red colored tractors!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 31, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Where in NC?
> 
> I used to live near Hendersonville. Had a house out in Apple Valley, near Lake Lure, Bat Cave, Chimney Rock, etc...


Near Franklin, out in the hills.
Closest hobby story is 50 miles away.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice ones, guys. Very cool.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2012)

kettbo, did you manage to smuggle that one home?????


--------------------------

The WNC Membership is really building up. Franklin has some beautiful country.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2012)

kettbo said:


> I hope this is not a repeat
> last name of Kettler +/- rather aggressive like RAMBO = "kettbo"
> US Army nickname from early in my career
> 
> ...



Very cool. I did no know you were in Iraq during that time (You may have told me, but I forgot...). I was there as well during that time. 2-1 Avn based out of Camp Speicher, but would fly all over the damn country every damn day.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, double meaning: Old cause I am old (65) and crow cause I used to fly when I could still pass the physical, and _old crow_ for my electronic warfare background when I was on active duty in the last century. CV-63 was the ship my squadron embarked on: the Shitty Kitty during its 1974 cruise.

Association of Old Crows - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Yambretta (Sep 14, 2012)

Mines based on my other non aviation interests so 'Yam' = Yamaha and 'bretta' = Lambretta. 
Simples


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 15, 2012)

Cool Yambretta, and other recent joiners  - following your two wheeled name, I could be like 'BeesaYamiOndaZuki'; bikes previously owned by myself BSA Bantam -D7/175, Yamaha RD 125, Honda C90 Suzuki GSX250E (the original baby Katana, not teh grey market 400 Katana).
I've heard you can get a Lambretta engine super tuned by marraging some sub 470cc KTM engine minus it own KTM cases into the the lamby cases...

As said once before, my name is 'Razor' for, shaving (currently a sporting a mohican beard from rear-jaw-to-neck meet, to chin) sharp in wit, humour or being an idiot, '1' because andy number more is a lower number for naming purposes and 'UK' cos' Razor1E/Razor1Eng just doesn't sound right.


----------



## T-6 (Nov 22, 2012)

T-6, cuz I fly one. Very satisfying and a lot of fun!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2012)

T-6 said:


> T-6, cuz I fly one. Very satisfying and a lot of fun!!


----------



## Jezmonster (Nov 28, 2012)

All though an Air Navigator during the Cold war flying ASW aircraft ( P2V7, Argus Aurora), I specialized in passive acoustics throughout my career hence the handle "Jezmonster"
While I was in the RCAF , officers occupied the Acoustic position .


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2012)

Great one!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2012)

Its been awhile since I posted my username meaning.....

*N*ew *J*ersey *A*nimal *C*ontrol *O*fficer

Its what I do!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Its been awhile since I posted my username meaning.....
> 
> *N*ew *J*ersey *A*nimal *C*ontrol *O*fficer
> 
> Its what I do!



So, you're _not_ the dreaded, much feared Pop-Tart Whisperer then!?


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## A4K (Dec 1, 2012)

No, Just A Cover Occupation!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2012)

So, he does his best work under the cover then?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2012)

That must be it!


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 1, 2012)

It's just my Dad's squadron. Funny about dads. The older you get, the smarter they seem to get.


----------



## A4K (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2012)

But not necessarily in a linear fashion. Early years dad is flippin genius. Highschool and early college... not so much. Upon your maturity, dad is full of wisdom and insight and you work insanely to make up for your stoopid antics that you imposed upon dear ole dad in your past years. As dad wanes in his elder years the role reversal begins. You fully respect his life and strive to be a son that mirrors the father he was to you. Life is often so cruel.


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, Matt, isn't that exactly it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor b*st*rds with transvestite as a father then!  Can see the arguments around the closet...'that does not fit you'....'that's my high heels, use your own!'

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 2, 2012)

I sometimes worry about you....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor Lucky... son of a wonderful man having undergone a surgical cutadickoffamee procedure. Scarred for life.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> ... Scarred for life.



So are we....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm having nightmares too now.....


----------



## Rogi (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure if I posted here, 

but you guys all know its just my name backwards  Igor = Rogi 


Nothing that deep


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sometimes referred as cutadickoffameestillgotbiggerballsthanyou syndrome... 

Think that it's the meds that has been wrongly dosed...


----------



## Readie (Dec 3, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Sometimes referred as cutadickoffameestillgotbiggerballsthanyou syndrome...
> .



Also called Mr Cameron's 'Big Society'...


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 3, 2012)

I wouldn't touch that with a 10' pole.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 4, 2012)

OK, Big Mystery Solved. In 1981 there was a movie called "Neighbors" starring John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd In the movie Aykroyd character is called "Captain Vick", which because a very shortly used nickname after I was able to do a passable imitation of the character in the movie. Fast forward 20 plus years and it was the only thing I could think of as a name when I joined this esteemed and honorable website.


----------



## Readie (Dec 4, 2012)

VBF-13 said:


> I wouldn't touch that with a 10' pole.



Neither would I...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> OK, Big Mystery Solved. In 1981 there was a movie called "*Neighbors*" starring John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd In the movie Aykroyd character is called "Captain Vick", which because a very shortly used nickname after I was able to do a passable imitation of the character in the movie. Fast forward 20 plus years and it was the only thing I could think of as a name when I joined this esteemed and honorable website.



Not a shining moment in the Belushi/Aykroyd film vault.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> OK, Big Mystery Solved. In 1981 there was a movie called "Neighbors" starring John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd In the movie Aykroyd character is called "Captain Vick", which because a very shortly used nickname after I was able to do a passable imitation of the character in the movie. Fast forward 20 plus years and it was the only thing I could think of as a name when I joined this esteemed and honorable website.



*THANK YOU*

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2012)

that was an odd movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2012)

i don't even remember it.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Not a shining moment in the Belushi/Aykroyd film vault.



True...


----------



## at6 (Dec 12, 2012)

I chose AT6 minus the dash, because as an AIRFORCE brat the first planes I saw were yellow AT-6s lined up at Stallings AFB in North Carolina. They have always been my favorite aircraft and still the most beautiful planes ever to fly. When I turned 50 in 2000 I was given an hour in one and still cherish the memory.


----------



## J dog (Dec 15, 2012)

Well since my real name is Justin I started getting called JD and then it turned into J dog. I love it and it has sticked with me for years.


----------



## KevinB (Dec 15, 2012)

I like to run em till they're broke 

but only when there's a place to land


----------



## bromhead (Dec 23, 2012)

In honor of Gonville Bromhead,,Leftenant,,2/24 ft,,1879,


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2012)

Did you know that the last surviving member of the Rourke's Drift squad was Colour Sgt. Bourne who passed away on 10 May 1940 - the day Germany invaded France and Belgium!


----------



## Aozora (Dec 24, 2012)

Aozora = blue sky in Japanese: the prevalent colour of the skies in Enzed and Oz, especially around  time when we have barbeques on the beach while the Northern hemishpherians get all sentimental about white  meaning, in reality grey skies and  ....naw I won't rub it in


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, I suspect that we citizens of the north have just been poked at here...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, I suspect that we citizens of the north have just been poked at here...



sounds like it David!


----------



## tengu1979 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tengu - is a kind of japanese demon/demigod with two presentations - A raven headed and winged warrior or long nosed mountain monk. There was a legend that they had taught fighting and other skills to ninja. I started to use it all over internet when I was really hooked up on the Japanese culture of 16-18 century, and I still like it so I dont want to change it.
1979 - easy to guess - Year of my birth....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## A4K (Jan 25, 2013)

Good ones guys!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tengu1979.


----------



## RAGMAN (Jan 26, 2013)

mine is my initials of my name ... wen i was a kid i would get high scores on arcade games like ghost n goblins my name would be RAG other people asked who is this RAGman? i would say it was me and the name just stuck


----------



## hedge hopper (Jan 26, 2013)

During my gliding course I was told that I was landing too far down the runway. So from then-on I started to come-in low hop over the hedge at the start of this strip, shove the nose forward to stop as quickly as possible. Now you're a Hedge Hopper. No pleasing some people.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 27, 2013)

At least they are not calling you grass hopper.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Feb 4, 2013)

Funny you should ask. I actually earned my nickname because I used to play SOCOM US. Navy SEAL's all-the-time. There was a character in the game with the call sign 'Specter'. So, my fellow Navy buddies always called me that to tease me. I have played every version and release since 2002. Now I tried to register that name online for the PC game 'Joint Operations: Typhoon Rising' but the name Specter was taken already so I tried different spellings until I came across the configuration I use now. I've been using for 11 years, LOL.


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmouredSprue = It's because I love to build military stuuf, whether it is an airplane in 1/72nd or a vehicle/figure in 1/35th doesn't matter!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2013)

My initial thinking was a Warhammer 40000 connection....


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 2, 2013)

I was surfing the net 11 years ago and happened to come across a news item about Spike the chinchilla who got his paw caught in the frame of his cage and had to have vet attention, so I took his name as a gesture of sympathy

Reactions: Creative Creative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats one of the best explanations I've ever heard!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2013)

Certainly short, concise and telling!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 2, 2013)

So how did spike make out? I know little to nothing about chinchillas. It's a small furry creature, right?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 2, 2013)

Good thing it was a Chinchilla named Spike!

Can you imagine if it was a poor little creature named something like "Sassy the Gerbil" or "Biff the Weasel"?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 3, 2013)

Or a monkey named "spank"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just think that '13' has a somewhat undeserved bad reputation.... 
Later on I found the Lucky 13 tshirts etc., etc., etc... 
Thanks to this forum, I have a slight....small....interest in aircraft (and other military equipment) numbered '13'...


----------



## planb (Mar 3, 2013)

Its the name of my remolding biz,last name starts with b,and it seems I'm always fixing someone else screw up


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2013)

I thought a Chinchilla was something coated in tabasco and eaten ...er .....or is that a Tortilla........


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 3, 2013)

You can get two chinchillas on the value menu at Taco-Bell. Or is that horse? U.K. residents only!


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 3, 2013)

Spike made a full recovery from the paw injury but sadly he went to that great chinchilla cage in the sky a few years later (sniffle)
Spike the Chinchilla.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2013)

OMG, he has his own web page!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Something that the mythical and much feared Pop-Tart Whisperer do _not_ have....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 4, 2013)

They are cute little b*ggers!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> They are cute little b*ggers!


What, pop-tarts?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2013)

He's been schmoking and putting his fingers in them there holes in the wall again, never mind, it'll pass!


----------



## Procrastintor (May 24, 2013)

Mine is stupid
1) I'm a procrastinator, therefore I procrastinate.
2) A youtuber I watch says HELLO PROOCRAASTINATORS! at the beginning of all his videoes so I thought it'd be funny.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 24, 2013)

I personally like how you have put off posting this explanation.


----------



## Fight2FlyPhoto (May 27, 2013)

Mine was inspired by the former TOP GUN motto, Fight to fly, fly to live, live to fight. Since my primary specialty with photography is warbirds, it also gives an additional meaning to the name. And as anyone involved in aviation knows, it ain't an easy hobby/profession to maintain.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2013)

Cool!:d


----------



## Coyote (May 27, 2013)

Wylie Coyote, my favorite cartoon character. Nothing could kill the dude...........


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (May 29, 2013)

Mine is simple to figure it out but there is two sides of the story. First, I was a huge fan of watching Baa Baa Black Sheep on televison during the 70's - hence the name Black Sheep squadron along with the 214. Oh yeah - I do love the F4U-1 Corsair aircraft.

The flip side has something to do with the Black Sheep itself. Back in the days of first person shooter gaming, I belong to a Delta Force 2 gaming squad called The Halfbreeds (still there) and went by the call sign of IcemanTHB. Since I haven't played DF2 in 5 plus years, I'm considered a lost Black Sheep whom my squadmates is holding out hope for me to finally reurn to the online gaming battlefield and Delta Company. I personally suggested our Delta Co. patch be a photo of a Black sheep.

Here's the link of THB's own Delta Force Black Sheep squad:

The Half Breeds: Delta logo

Click there and find Iceman. You will see the face behind the name. LOL!


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2013)

Okay, I'll bite. What does THB stand for, since everybody in you "stick" has it?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2013)

I'm guessing "The Half Breeds"


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (May 29, 2013)

Viking got it right.  THB = The
Half
Breeds


----------



## pattern14 (Jul 26, 2013)

My father had many qualifications, and one was a gunsmith. He was a professional shooter and owned a firearms dealership when I was a kid, and I worked in his gun shop for a few years. One day I picked up this really big ugly service rifle, out of a huge box of ex military surplus, and took it to the rifle range to try it out. It shot better than any other military rifle I have ever used, and to this day, the Pattern 14 Enfield is still my favourite. It was a U.S manufactured Remington, and you can still pick them up for a reasonable price, if you look hard enough. It used the .303 service round, and you could handload it fairly hot as the action was stronger than the standard SMLE .303, and the cases did not stretch much at all. I gave up shooting years back now, but memories die hard.


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 26, 2013)

One of my ancestors was a veteran of one of the first, and in proportion to the populations involved, bloodiest wars on what became US soil. It's a less than complimentary term for either New Englanders from southeastern Connecticut and Rhode Island (my ancestor was one of the early settlers in that part of Connecticut) or for New Englanders whose ancestors arrived after the Revolutionary War.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2013)

Mmm..Interesting..


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 27, 2013)

swampyankee said:


> One of my ancestors was a veteran of one of the first, and in proportion to the populations involved, bloodiest wars on what became US soil. It's a less than complimentary term for either New Englanders from southeastern Connecticut and Rhode Island (my ancestor was one of the early settlers in that part of Connecticut) or for New Englanders whose ancestors arrived after the Revolutionary War.


I am a major researcher into the Un-Civil war.
Never heard of that one before, Thanks for the info!


----------



## Soldier (Sep 2, 2013)

Mine is simple. Has to do with being a third genration Soldier.


----------



## lacrossedart (Sep 3, 2013)

Lacrosse for Martin MGM-18 Lacrosse and Dart for Aerophysics SSM-A-23 Dart, both US Army tactical missiles of early 1950's vintage as is yours truly.


----------



## lacrossedart (Sep 4, 2013)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> ....but it's spelled wrong...
> 
> 
> General Douglas McArthur.


 It's still spelled wrong, it's MacArthur. Trust me on this, the guy is buried here and they actually named a shopping mall after him.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 4, 2013)

Soldier said:


> Mine is simple. Has to do with being a third genration Soldier.


 
I am really surprised, I thought it might have something to do with the movie "Solider" with Kurt Russell. 
Soldier ( 1998 ) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2013)

lacrossedart said:


> > Originally Posted by GermansRGeniuses
> > ....but it's spelled wrong...
> >
> >
> ...


A few posts later:



MacArther said:


> GermansR, its SUPOSED to be spelled wrong, so I don't get copyrighted or something for using his name in a story I might publish. That, and its what I use online and in games.


 
But then again, that exchange between GrG and Mac took place back in 2006


----------



## lacrossedart (Sep 5, 2013)

I humbly accept the rebuke, GrauGeist, in my defense I did see the exchange that you referred to after I had posted my message. If I knew that I could delete my post, I would have but I am not as yet sufficiently familiar with the system to know if that is possible. I go and will endeavor to sin no more.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2013)

Not to be seen as a rebuke as much as an observation and where is the fun without a little sin once in a while?


----------



## lacrossedart (Sep 5, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Not to be seen as a rebuke as much as an observation and where is the fun without a little sin once in a while?


 Can I get an amen, brother!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2013)

AMEN!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> .....and where is the fun without a little sin once in a while?



A little!? Want me to go and get your case file? 
We'll need two strong men to carry it!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2013)

All rumors and falsehoods!!


----------



## lacrossedart (Sep 6, 2013)

Good man! Deny everything, confirm nothing!


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 15, 2013)

After reading through this,

yeah, I think I'm going to like it here.

anyway, I go by GrumpyBadger or some form of that, on most forums. Be they Star Wars, my reenactment stuff, or pretty much anything, I like to stick with this for the most part. 

Basically, I got it when a couple friends and I were talking, over drinks about what our animal totems could or would be. It actually started out as a 400 level anthro class assignment for me, and I was asking a friend who is Navajo. He in his typical joking manner asked us what we thought ours would be first, before going into his culture's lore and how they could be chosen, if they were at all.

At first, I told him my two would have to be either a cat, like a mountain lion (because I volunteered helping tag these animals for a while) or a bear because of certain tendencies I have that I'll explain in detail a bit further.

Daniel (my Navajo buddy) laughed and liked how I had picked bear from the start. All of us had fun with this, but then one of my other friends, whose nickname is Stubbs or as we like to call him "Stubbsie" because of his missing finger from an offroad accident, blurted out "a bear?!? c'mon, a bear?!? really? for Pat?! No... No... y'all ain't creative enough. He's a * grumpy * badger!!" 

and yes, the rated G version of that, I must admit has stuck with me ever since.

I went to university, after being in the US Coast Guard and such, and so I was automatically the "old man" in the dorm at the ripe old age of 28... yeah, I know how "Pappy" Boyington felt now! And in that, I am a wee bit cynical, and I don't make close friends easily, even when they may think we are. These four guys are some of my closest friends now, and they became such rather quickly. I actually hope to fly with them soon on "Birds of Steel" on XBox360 starting this November, and hopefully we can get a squadron of sorts (1941's theme song playing in my head now because of the shenanigans) flying... hopefully! 

but yeah, I'm basically a grumpy old badger apparently on first impressions and then "Pat, you're like a tattoo. You contemplate about it, you design it, you find someone you trust to permanently ink it on you. Then you get it. And it hurts like a *, but when it's all said and done, you at least enjoy the memories and adventures getting it" after people get to know me...

yeah, still don't know if that was a compliment or not, but coming from one of my other "good ol'boys" I'll take it such gladly.


also, if y'all are ever on any XBox360 related forums, like Birds of Steel has at Gaijin, I usually go by my Xbox tag: CudaFish1966. That one is because I absolutely love the 1966 Barracuda Forumla S, and I play Forza a lot.

anyway

fair winds and following seas

pat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hiromachi (Mar 3, 2014)

Hiromachi - my nickname represents Japanese Ace pilot, Shinohara Hiromachi. He was a gifted marksman who had consistently obtained the highest scores in any firing skirmishes and training duels. His commander, Capt. Shimada described him as one who was not conspicuous in peacetime, but who excelled in battle. He likened him to Isamu Kondo, a famous Samurai and traditional hero of Edo era. Frequently Shinohara attacked enemy formations single-handed, by the surprise taking down 2-3 planes and hiding in the clouds to make another attack. His aircraft was very often hit, on 25th July his Ki-27 was hit in left wing fuel tank and he was forced to crash land in Soviet-held territory, where his aircraft was surrounded by tanks. However Sgt Maj Koichi Iwase from the same chutai, landed alongside and flew Shinohara back to base safely.

There is a lot of concerns about his "score", but I never cared about it. For me the person was important. And plane he was flying as I really like the Ki-27.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2014)

welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Hiromachi (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you very much for kind welcome


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2014)

Glad to have you!


----------



## GingahNinja (Mar 5, 2014)

GingahNinja....well I'm a red head and from Boston so the the "er" in ginger is pronounced with the "ah" sound.

The whole ninja portion came way back when I was playing semi-pro paintball. Me and a team-mate were nicknamed Gingah Ninja's by the rest of the team because of our playing style. Just a funny nickname I've had since that's a play off the Boston accent and the good times I had playing paintball.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Mar 5, 2014)

When i joined here at ww2aircraft, I´ve read the book "Augsburgs Last Eagles".
And i´m a fan of the Bf 109 G K and of the Me 262.

That´s how I got the "Augsburg Eagle" (despite the fact that i´m from Munich ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes, I guess 'Munchen Adler' doesn't have the same ring to it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 5, 2014)

Welcome to all of you that have joined lately!


----------



## rogerwilko (Jun 15, 2014)

I made mine up. I don't know what it means?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2014)

rogerwilko said:


> I made mine up. I don't know what it means?


*Roger* means that you've received all of the last transmission
*Wilco* means "will comply" as a confirmation to transmitted request, can be the same as "Roger"


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2014)

I thought it was a liquor store?

Roger Wilco Discount Liquor Stores ? New Jersey

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 15, 2014)

Where everybody knows your name, Chris?

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2014)

It depends, is the name followed by "...GET THE HELL OUT!!!"?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Park (Jun 15, 2014)

A part 135 company I worked for about 20 years ago identified their pilot's by thier first three letters of their last name and the the first letter of their first name.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 15, 2014)

So I'd be "Weip"? 
That sucks.
It doesn't suit me at all....
I think "Painless" is so much better.
After all, the guys that gave it to me were my brothers...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Weip, I'm Heng, enjoy your visit.

Heng

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 16, 2014)

In my line of work you initial everything so for that last 27 years I've been GAG


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm Tisc! No soup for you!!!


----------



## parsifal (Jun 17, 2014)

Mine is mcg. They named a sporting field after me...the Melbourne Cricket Ground....the sort of supabowl of southern Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## model299 (Sep 3, 2014)

I saw my first B-17 in a WW2 aircraft book in the library when I was 8 years old. Was immediately smitten. Have been ever since. Obviously, Model299 is the name of the prototype. I use it in a couple of other forums as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Siddley (Sep 3, 2014)

Mine is just a variation of my nickname. Here is your new Iberian forum member :-


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2014)

Restoring that bike are ya?


----------



## Siddley (Sep 3, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Restoring that bike are ya?



Yes, but mostly wishing I had never bought it

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 3, 2014)

and a new pic for the members thread!!


----------



## SANCER (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello everyone.

My nickname I have it for several years, ...let me told you about briefly ...

It is comprised of the first three letters of my last names (Sánchez Cervantes) .... and there are many letters if we join my name: Luis Carlos Sánchez Cervantes ... *phew !!!* and in my teens, I was too lazy to have to write this pile of letters !! 

In the club where I play tennis and badminton from Chico, you needed to write your last names on a list to get your towels for the bathroom ... then summed up SANCER writing.   

Currently is part of the name of my business "SANCER Litográfica, SA DE CV", also occupy it as* part* of my emails, it's my nickname in other forums and even some friends as well and do not call me by my name.

So always yours 

SANCER
alias: *Luis Carlos Sánchez Cervantes*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2014)

Siddley said:


> Yes, but mostly wishing I had never bought it



Been down that road many times my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 3, 2014)

SANCER said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My nickname I have it for several years, ...let me told you about briefly ...
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forums Sancer, but I think you need to remove a little info from your explanation for securities sake - not quoted above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2014)

Agreed, it's never a good idea to post information such as passwords and as an extra bit of advice, never use names as passwords..they are far to easy to figure out

A good password should always have a mix of letters and numbers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SANCER (Sep 3, 2014)

I totally agree with you and I appreciate the interest, my friends *GrauGeist* and *Razor1UK*. 

With full confidence and conscience, knowing that it's dangerous or "silly" put account numbers, passwords, etc., openly .... SANCER really says nothing and there is no risk. 

Anyway I will follow your advice Razor1UK 

I thank very much the support and interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Slam (Sep 13, 2014)

Slam was a nickname given me by a drummer I used to play with. Your imagination can take it from there... Some days it describes my actions, some days my attitude, although it's not really who I am now I'm all grown up and play with models.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice


----------



## norab (Sep 15, 2014)

My family is from an area of NJ called the Pine Barrens. Barrens is too depressing so enter the same sounding Baron, but that sounds like I have an overinflated ego, so I reverse it to norab.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2014)

Like it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2014)

And here's me thinking it was something like Nice Original ARomatic Bacon. Hmmph !


----------



## norab (Sep 15, 2014)

LOL


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2014)

But Terry...that would be NOARB


----------



## norab (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll answer to anything


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2014)

norab said:


> I'll answer to anything



You should _not_ have said that, the boys will have a field day now....oh dear, oh dear!

Lucky13, always thought that 13 have had undeserved bad reputation, used it since I first got my dirty mittens on a PC, which was around the Napoleonic Wars.....
Which explains my obsession (as some here would call it) with aircraft (mostly) numbered *13* and ssometimes in the serial number....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2014)

Airframes said:


> And here's me thinking it was something like Nice Original ARomatic Bacon. Hmmph !



Ah, b*ll*cks ! Dyslexia lures !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2014)

More like missed medication again.....ie, C- or T-Stoff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2014)

Wait a second, you like Aircraft with "13" on it?????????????????


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2014)

We all need a bit of 13, every now and then!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey Norab! I'm a Piney myself!!


----------



## norab (Sep 18, 2014)

we turn up everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thought you were a Pop-Tart Whisperer....?


----------



## MicroModeller (Sep 28, 2014)

MicroModeller - 
There are quite a few reasons for this name. The first one is propably directing to my modelling theme - 1/144 scale, which is a 'micro' modelling. Second thing is that one of our club members told me that he has never seen such a tiny work and told to me - you must be a micro modeller! 
So yeah, this is how I got this name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep a tiny scale to work in....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geisel_der_Lufte (Sep 30, 2014)

Geißel der Lüfte (how it's supposed to be, the character restrictions prevent it) means Scourge of the Skies in German. I adopted this name fairly widely (I use it on lots of flying games/sims I play) because as a little kid, my dream was always to be a fighter pilot and an ace. Erich Hartmann and Chuck Yeager were two big idols for me, among others.

Sadly, now that we're in the age of fly-by-wire, computer-controlled planes, and smart munitions, being an ace means nothing. All you need to do is manuever a bit and press a button, and your enemy is now a cloud of scrap. Back in the day of WWII and prop planes, not any pilot could be an ace. You needed skills and experience, along with good eyes and quick thinking.


----------



## Siddley (Sep 30, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Yep a tiny scale to work in....



That is a little jewel, what kit is it ?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 30, 2014)

Hasatinieweinie.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2014)

Tatsateenione .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2014)

Siddley said:


> That is a little jewel, what kit is it ?



Japanese company called SWEET, they do a series of fantasic 1/144 scale aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheDutchTexan (Oct 11, 2014)

For me it's simple. I am from the Netherlands, which makes me Dutch. And now I reside in Texas... which makes me a Texan... well... a little.

Hence I called myself "TheDutchTexan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gomwolf (Oct 18, 2014)

Gom means in my language bear. wolf is the mean you know. So It means bear wolf.


----------



## NAVY (Dec 14, 2014)

I am an ex-Naval Weapons Technician. My call sign online has been NAVY for the past 15 yrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ohm-men (Dec 17, 2014)

Mine comes from a band I used to play in, called "The Ohm-men" (a 4 piece Instro Surf outfit)
For some reason I stuck with it... So, no real reason of choice.


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 20, 2014)

Le_steph40 => First name: Stéphane... When I was a child, friends and family called me "Le Steph"...
The number 40 is from my country (I don't know how to say in English, maybe district or county ?) of origin: Les Landes in South West of France.

Landes (dÃ©partement) â€” WikipÃ©dia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2014)

Very cool fellas!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice one Steph. There is no particular direct translation for the French 'Departement', which, in the UK at least, could be County, or, depending on size, even region. 
For example, a region in the north west of England, generally known as 'The Lake District', encompasses more than one actual County, the same as the area where I live, on the edge of 'The Peak District'.
To make matters worse, the first is full of lakes, whilst the second has little to do with the crests of the hills in the area, being named after a tribe of Ancient Britons !
The French system is easier, and makes mote sense!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VALENGO (Apr 21, 2015)

Is just me or most nicknames are related to dad stories?.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2015)

Not mine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)

Not me either....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CommanderBounds (Apr 24, 2015)

Mine's just a nickname my dad gave me when I was young because when I played with toy soldiers I'd always shout commands like " Go over there!" and "Shoot now!" Those were the days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2015)

VALENGO said:


> Is just me or most nicknames are related to dad stories?.


If that were the case, mine would be: "David-DAMMIT!!"

I'm not really saying that I used to stress Dad out when I was a kid...

well...ok, maybe I did a little bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice one Dave!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice one Dave!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2015)

Let's _not_ go there!


----------



## GarudaMP (Aug 12, 2016)

Garuda is the national symbol of my country, and MP stands for "Merah-Putih", or Red-and-White.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2016)

GarudaMP said:


> Garuda is the national symbol of my country, and MP stands for "Merah-Putih", or Red-and-White.


I have a Garuda statue I put on my porch for Halloween. The kids love it.

Where in Indonesia you live? Jakarta?


----------



## aurora-7 (Aug 12, 2016)

Mine is Scott Carpenter's Mercury Capsule flight - Aurora 7


----------



## GarudaMP (Aug 15, 2016)

syscom3 said:


> I have a Garuda statue I put on my porch for Halloween. The kids love it.
> 
> Where in Indonesia you live? Jakarta?



Nope. Currently, I'm staying in middle Java for another year or two.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2016)

GarudaMP said:


> Nope. Currently, I'm staying in middle Java for another year or two.


I got my name from my days of traveling on business to Jakarta.

Upon return to the US, i was told I had to work a 3rd shift at the communications console.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 16, 2016)

Posted this way back on page 8 in 2007 so I thought I'd repost

Anyway. *Thor* is my favorite character from mythology. *Lifter* from back when I was lifting weights!!! Lots of weights. Got sick of being a scrawny guy and got into steroids. I went from benching 80lbs 1 time max to working out with 265 and maxing around 380. Also put on about 45 pounds of solid muscle in about 1.5 years going from 180 to 225. But I stopped working out about 6 years ago. My knees are just too worn out and it hurts too bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 2banaviator (Sep 21, 2016)

2banaviator: Have wanted 'to be an aviator' all my life but something always got in the way. 
So until I find the ideal 6 week immersion flight school, it will remain my fondest aspiration!
In the meantime, I collect military aviation artifacts, which now number ~400 items, until my wife kicks me out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2016)

2banaviator said:


> 2banaviator: Have wanted 'to be an aviator' all my life but something always got in the way.
> So until I find the ideal 6 week immersion flight school, it will remain my fondest aspiration!
> In the meantime, I collect military aviation artifacts, which now number ~400 items, until my wife kicks me out.



Why wait for a short course?

Just jump right on in and start flying. You won't regret it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2016)

2banaviator said:


> 2banaviator: Have wanted 'to be an aviator' all my life but something always got in the way.
> So until I find the ideal 6 week immersion flight school, it will remain my fondest aspiration!
> In the meantime, I collect military aviation artifacts, which now number ~400 items, until my wife kicks me out.


You have a few fields nearby (CCR, HWD, LVK), why not just jump in and enroll in ground school?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> You have a few fields nearby (CCR, HWD, LVK), why not just jump in and enroll in ground school?



Once you start you are hooked.

Especially in the fall. Such great weather to just cruise around the skies in. 

I can't wait till Saturday. Got a plane rented for 0830 in the morning.


----------



## Gabelschwanz_Teufel (Apr 26, 2017)

As you can see, my avatar is a pic of a WWII era P-38 fighter aircraft. Which is my favorite, along with the Navy Corsair, the British Mosquito, and the P-51 Mustang.

My username is simply what the German fighter pilots called the P-38. It means "twin-tailed devil."

I am a born and raised American but am of mostly German heritage. My great grandfather was a WWI German ace. Some of you probably have heard his name.

Oh, and I'm a newbie here, so howdy to you all from the Great State of Texas. I'm a Psychologist currently living in the Austin area. I've been a military history buff for several years, especially the area of aviation and sea warfare. I am also a veteran, as j served on Navy nuclear submarines for six years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome aboard. I suppose we'll need to guess your grandfather's name.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2017)

Gabelschwanz_Teufel said:


> As you can see, my avatar is a pic of a WWII era P-38 fighter aircraft. Which is my favorite, along with the Navy Corsair, the British Mosquito, and the P-51 Mustang.
> 
> My username is simply what the German fighter pilots called the P-38. It means "twin-tailed devil."
> 
> ...



Except the German's never called it the Forked Tailed Devil. That was all created by allied propaganda...

Wilkommen aber zu unsere kleine Internet Familie.


----------



## Gabelschwanz_Teufel (Apr 27, 2017)

Except you're wrong. I invite you to research the matter yourself.

Are you really a mod?

Wow.

Scary.


----------



## Gabelschwanz_Teufel (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi, and thank you for having me.

Sorry, I just didn't want to begin my stint here by name dropping.

Ulrich Neckel was my maternal grandfather. I believe he had 27 confirmed kills.

Four more than Goering did! LOL.

My father flew jets in Korea.

Uh, not for Germany, though. He was USAF.

Cheers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2017)

Gabelschwanz_Teufel said:


> Except you're wrong. I invite you to research the matter yourself.
> 
> Are you really a mod?
> 
> ...



Excuse me?

How about you...

1. Do your damn research! We have discussed this topic in great length here. I'll give you a few days to figure it out. Then you can apologize.

2. What gives you the right to come in here and insult people?


----------



## Gabelschwanz_Teufel (Apr 27, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Excuse me?



Hmm....dont know if I will.

Your first response to me calls me a liar. Worse, you're wrong. I have read countless quotes from German WWII aviators who referred to the P-38 as my username.

Maybe you could offer s source for your counter claim?

I'll wait.

Cheers.


----------



## Gabelschwanz_Teufel (Apr 27, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Welcome aboard. I suppose we'll need to guess your grandfather's name.




Hi, and thank you for having me.

Sorry, I just didn't want to begin my stint here by name dropping.

Ulrich Neckel was my maternal grandfather. I believe he had 27 confirmed kills.

Four more than Goering did! LOL.

My father flew jets in Korea.

Uh, not for Germany, though. He was USAF.

Cheers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2017)

Gabelschwanz_Teufel said:


> Hmm....dont know if I will.
> 
> Your first response to me calls me a liar. Worse, you're wrong. I have read countless quotes from German WWII aviators who referred to the P-38 as my username.
> 
> ...



My first resonse did not call you a liar. My first response was correcting you.

There are 0 factual accounts of the Germans ever calling it the Forked Tailed Devil.

The name first appeared in the Stars and Stripes to build up US troop moral. It then started appearing in posters and magazines.

Since you claim to have read countless accounts, you share them. You made the claim, now prove it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2017)

And when you apologize, we can put this behind us and move on.


----------



## Gabelschwanz_Teufel (Apr 27, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My first resonse did not call you a liar. My first response was correcting you.
> 
> There are 0 factual accounts of the Germans ever calling it the Forked Tailed Devil.
> 
> ...




I'm not going to waste my time showing links and quotes you can find yourself. I will offer you to read the great book A Higher Call which has many direct quotes from WWII German Me109 pilot Franz Stigler. He refers to the gabelschwanz teufel several times. Was he also doing propaganda work for the Allies? LOL. 

I also have read original letters from other German fliers who used the term. My maternal side of my family to be specific, which had three men who fought for Germany. This is hearsay I know as far as you're concerned, but so be it. Take it it leave it, bro. I didn't come here to get in s pissing context tight from the gitgo with a Marilyn Manson wannabe.

Now....Go touch up your mascara. LOL


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2017)

Good bye...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow, that's gotta be close to a record......


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2017)

Dear, oh dear !


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 7, 2017)

Artesh, In Persian, means Army , but also Army Corps - Armed Forces or the Highest military Formation in your Country.

Sepah or Corps - Stands for Letter "C" in ''IRGC'' - is Second Highest Military Formation.

Anyway, Today Iran Has No higher Formations than "Tip" or Brigade.

It has around 100 Army Brigades and over 60 IRGC brigades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 19, 2017)

The zipper is a nickname for the F-104, there was one pilot who took it up to 73,000 feet and flew it there a bit with updated GE-19's back in 1967.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Boa (Nov 19, 2017)

Boa, is a nickname i got when i was 7-8 years old and played icehockey as a Goalie. I was short and thin but the Pads and Gear was big and bulky.
Boa is Swedish for "a small shed".
Now im 192 cm and 100 kg, I guess i am still like a small shed...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 5, 2017)

It's just my name.... Wasn't creative

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2017)

Kai (開) sounds a good name to me


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 6, 2017)

Shinpachi said:


> Kai (開) sounds a good name to me


I'm not complaining...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (Jan 4, 2018)

One day at work there was a crow cruising around the lot dragging it's wing behind it. People started freaking out that it would get run over and saying it had a broken wing and volunteered me to rescue it. I worked at a busy Gas station at the time. Well I go to pick it up and it starts hopping away. Here I am 6'4'' 260 lbs and I'm chasing a stupid crow around the lot. When I finally got close enough to grab it, it flew away and I thought "busted wing my ass ".
When I started on this site I was going to use the user name "B36Guy" which I was using on a couple of modeling forums. I love the B36, it's about the coolest looking bomber ever. Since this is a WW2 forum I figured I should have something less " cold war " as a user name. I was thinking about all the WW2 balsa models I spent hours on as a kid only to have them hang up in a tree or whatever with a broken up wing when I remembered the deal with the crow so that's why " Bustedwing". My actual name is Graham.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2018)

Great story. I hope you enjoyed the weather we sent South to you


----------



## Bustedwing (Jan 5, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Great story. I hope you enjoyed the weather we sent South to you


You must have sent it Canada Post, I think we're the only place left in Canada without snow !


----------



## Jimbob (Jan 10, 2018)

I got Jim Bob as a nickname when I did a road trip to Alabama for work many years ago. Everyone there was named something or other Bob so we all started calling each other by our first names followed by Bob. It evolved where our names got longer and longer with Bob on the end of it but I use Jim Bob here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2018)

Kai Stemm said:


> It's just my name.... Wasn't creative


I did just the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gastounet (Jan 11, 2018)

My name is Gastine. It sounds a little like Gaston, a french first name, and when I was a little boy, in school,
the other boys called me Gaston, and later Gastounet, which is more friendly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## YF12A (Jan 11, 2018)

Mine's easy. The fastest so far, and at least to me, the meanest Interceptor made to date. But who here didn't already know that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ballistic4N6 (Jan 11, 2018)

I am a forensic scientist that has an expertise in firearm and tool mark examination, thus "Ballistic Forensics".

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ssmith996 (Apr 19, 2018)

ssmith is my name, the 996 is for my Ducati 996 and is easy to remember. I am a Ducati motorcycle fan and own a 1992 Ducati 851, a 1999 Ducati 996, a 2015 Ducati Monster 1200S and a 2014 Moto Guzzi 1400 California.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Luft Bier (Jul 8, 2018)

Luft Bier- Aviation is biggest my passion, followed closely by making, drinking and sharing beer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YGBSM (Jul 8, 2018)

"You've Got to Be Sh****ng Me" - motto of the USAF 'Wild Weasels' (the guys who hunt SAM sites)

It was an actual response given by one of the crew members assigned to the brand-new mission type in Vietnam when he heard what they were being assigned to do. They put it on the squadron patch and it has stuck ever since.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 12, 2018)

N4521U, better known as 2-1-Ugly. A green and white 150D I learned to fly in at the Livermore CA airport. I was 48!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## VERSUCH (Jul 12, 2018)

Its German for attempt or give it a go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 31, 2018)

N4521U said:


> N4521U, better known as 2-1-Ugly. A green and white 150D I learned to fly in at the Livermore CA airport. I was 48!


I can't believe that never crossed my mind. 
It's still flying as of June 01, 2018 though. It was flown from Cable to Camarillo.

Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Jul 31, 2018)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I can't believe that never crossed my mind.
> It's still flying as of June 01, 2018 though. It was flown from Cable to Camarillo.
> 
> Wheels



2-1-Ugly?????? Is still flying????
1994 is when I was flying in her. Loved the full flaps landings, drops in like a butterfly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 31, 2018)

N4521U said:


> 2-1-Ugly?????? Is still flying????
> 1994 is when I was flying in her. Loved the full flaps landings, drops in like a butterfly.


I was actually pretty surprised myself.


Spoiler



N4521U (1964 CESSNA 150D ✈ FlightAware

N4521U Live Flight 


I know that N numbers can be reused but considering this aircraft is a 150D that was built in 1964 and it was based in Livermore at one time I would think it is the same aircraft.

Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Jul 31, 2018)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I was actually pretty surprised myself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



How cool. I liked them mechanical flaps. It belonged to Ralph Hui, as a rental. Took very good care of her. He had another 150 with electric flaps, hated it. Flaps stuck in the down position doing a T/G, quick decision to pull power on T/O. Live and learn.
Thanks again. I'm reliving many flights.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 31, 2018)

Glad to be able to help you relive some pleasant memories. 

Wheels


----------



## special ed (Oct 8, 2018)

I've spent most of the day enjoying this thread and a couple of others instead of cutting grass. Too late now it is raining. Mine comes from me doing or saying something nutty. Friends would say"that's special Ed". My excuse is, what my father told me. He said when I was three on my tricycle I would watch the P-40s landing at Boling field leaning back until I fell on my head. Been stuck on airplanes ever since.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 15, 2018)

2-1-Ugly was a well maintained aircraft.
A joy to fly, and land, 45 degree mechanical flaps!!!!!
Oooooooooeeee.


----------



## gordonm1 (Jan 14, 2019)

I use my name all over the web because it's usually available and I collect US military surplus weapons.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2019)

gordonm1 said:


> I use my name all over the web because it's usually available and I collect US military surplus weapons.


Welcome aboard.

And there are several of us here that collect firearms - you might be interested in visiting this thread:
The Guns We Own


----------



## Valdez (Jan 15, 2019)

My given name is John but one of my smart aleck friends back in school started calling me Juan Valdez. I use Valdez as a nom de plume on various web sites


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Mine started out as wildimages, I paint wildlife art and have several state hunting and fishing stamps to my credit here in the states, then when I wanted to put together a web page to sell my art someone else had taken that name to sell photography so I had to change. I also have dabbled in aircraft profiles( B5N Kate, Douglas B-18 and now working on the Martin B-10). I also have quite a collection of aircraft images. On the web I've been known as wildr or wildr1. I had to add the one because some sites needed you to add a character so I added the "1". My last name is Bridgford without the "E". So wildr without the "e". My Great, Great, Great Grandfather was David B Bridgford First Virginia Battalion, a Major on Stonewall Jackson's staff Provost Marshall 2nd Corps, Army of Northern Virginia, as a youngster it gave me an interest in history. my father was a P-51 Pilot in the S. Pacific, myself a vet with the 366th TAC Fgtr Wing Viet Nam, Mt.Home AFB then with the Air Guard for Four years, hence the 132nd Ia Guard patch.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Apr 1, 2019)

So my username "Mainly28s" refers to my other hobby- wargaming. Over the years, the size of miniatures was always expressed in mm in wargames, for some odd reason (some old figures were 1" high). When I started, most figures were either 25mm or several other smaller sizes, but due to scale creep, they got larger, with the old 25mm growing to 28mm and stabilising there for a while. They then grew a little beyond that, to 32mm, but as I wasn't totally fussy about the size of the figures, just the equipment, I was happy to mix. I took the name "Mainly28s" to show this sort of casual attitude. I even set up a review website, and even made some vehicle masters for wargames companies. Oh, and that 28mm coverts to roughly 1:56, so I now build 1/48 aircraft, as they are the closest in terms size for providing air support on table. I use this as my handle on most hobby-related sites I'm on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Apr 1, 2019)

Well my first name is Michael and my last name is Rauls so it seemed like a good fit. Guess it's a little thin on creativity though.


----------



## michael rauls (Apr 1, 2019)

Wildr1 said:


> Mine started out as wildimages, I paint wildlife art and have several state hunting and fishing stamps to my credit here in the states, then when I wanted to put together a web page to sell my art someone else had taken that name to sell photography so I had to change. I also have dabbled in aircraft profiles( B5N Kate, Douglas B-18 and now working on the Martin B-10). I also have quite a collection of aircraft images. On the web I've been known as wildr or wildr1. I had to add the one because some sites needed you to add a character so I added the "1". My last name is Bridgford without the "E". So wildr without the "e". My Great, Great, Great Grandfather was David B Bridgford First Virginia Battalion, a Major on Stonewall Jackson's staff Provost Marshall 2nd Corps, Army of Northern Virginia, as a youngster it gave me an interest in history. my father was a P-51 Pilot in the S. Pacific, myself a vet with the 366th TAC Fgtr Wing Viet Nam, Mt.Home AFB then with the Air Guard for Four years, hence the 132nd Ia Guard patch.
> 
> View attachment 534006
> View attachment 534009
> View attachment 534010


That's some really beautiful artwork.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 1, 2019)

vikingBerserker
- check out post #771
I'm sure you'll spot it right away!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Red 3 (Jul 9, 2019)

Red 3, my tag in Iraq 04-05.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 9, 2019)

Welcome to the forum  and thank you for your service


----------



## Red 3 (Jul 9, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Welcome to the forum  and thank you for your service


It was my privilege to serve, your welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2019)

Red 3 said:


> Red 3, my tag in Iraq 04-05.



What unit, and where?

I was at Speicher in 04.


----------



## Red 3 (Jul 9, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What unit, and where?
> 
> I was at Speicher in 04.


1/A/1/120th Inf NCNG, Caldwell and Warhorse.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2019)

Red 3 said:


> 1/A/1/120th Inf NCNG, Caldwell and Warhorse.



NCNG at Caldwell. Small world.

We would fly into there quite often. I was B Co 2-1 Aviation Bn, 1st Infantry Div. out of Katterbach, Germany. We flew UH-60 Blackhawks.

In fact my aircraft broke at Caldwell one time. Had a tail rotor GB chip light. We spent all day broke on your helipad because we ran out of duty time, and had to spend the night (day) resting in the acft. lol

We would fly into Warhorse every day as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Red 3 (Jul 14, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> NCNG at Caldwell. Small world.
> 
> We would fly into there quite often. I was B Co 2-1 Aviation Bn, 1st Infantry Div. out of Katterbach, Germany. We flew UH-60 Blackhawks.
> 
> ...



Did you guys do any med evacs?


----------



## Spitfire Steve (Jul 14, 2019)

SpitfireSteve, this was the first aircraft I restored to flying condition, a MkXVI back in 1982/3. Have also done MkXVII Seafire, part restorations on other Spits but also restoring a MkII at the moment, pulled out of the River Severn years ago, If I get time. I'm also doing a Gloster Gladiator. Worked on various other types but Spifires mainly

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2019)

Red 3 said:


> Did you guys do any med evacs?



No that was 45th Med that did evacs.

We were 1st ID’s GSAB. We would do whatever support the Division needed. Resupply, Recon, Combat Air Assaults, etc.. Mostly we did what we jokingly called “Combat Air Taxi”. We would take off from Speicher at first light, and fly a big round Robin...

Speicher - Victory (Saddams Palaces in Tikrit) - Warhorse - Balad - Baghdad - Balad - Warhorse -Victory - Tikrit - Kirkuk - Tikrit

All the other bases such as Caldwell, Mosul, Najaf, Babylon would be sprinkled in there.

We also did the “Hero Missions” at night, flying the fallen soldiers to Balad to go home.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 14, 2019)

Been here three years and just stumbled across this thread today. My username's pretty self explanatory. Happiest time of my flying career was 6 1/2 years in the Beech 1900 airliner (ATC code: Be02) with the commuter airline that was the launch customer and owned the prototype of the B model, N6667L, UB1. In many ways (weight, power, and speed) she was an analog to the A20 Havoc and certainly at least as, if not more agile. If she were stressed for a few more G's, she would have made a great little COIN fighter plane. She could do unheard of things for an airliner, such as shedding 5,000 feet of altitude AND 50 knots airspeed while turning 180°, all in under 3 minutes, and all without making the passengers nervous. An attribute ATC often found useful in busy terminal airspace. She had two marvelous speed brakes, each with four blades, and each attached to the business end of a 1200 HP PT6. Judicious manipulation of the power levers and trim could drop you from cruise into a 2500-3000 FPM descent at decreasing airspeed with a level deck, no audible change in propeller sound, and very little feel of deceleration. AND she could land on RWY 33R at Logan (BOS) at anything less than MLW. (Check that on the chart!)
It's been great getting the story behind the story on all you guys.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 14, 2019)

We were based right next to a SAC base, and a number of their retired pilots signed on with us as new hire FOs. It was worth the price of admission to see their expressions when we accepted expedited descents with tight crossing restrictions from ATC.
"MetroAir 2610, Boston, expedite, descend to cross BOSOX at six thousand, speed one nine zero. Can you make that restriction?"
"Affirmative, 2610's out of one zero thousand for six, reducing to one nine zero."
"Roger 2610, contact Approach one one eight point two five. Good day."
"YOU'RE CRAZY, SON! We're only eight miles out at ten and two forty! No way we can do that."
"Yes we can. Just ease the power levers slowly back to flight idle, and keep the deck level with trim, then at two hundred knots start bringing them slowly back up, and keep trimming."
"Holy crap! We're showing three thousand down, but it doesn't feel like it!"
"Approach, MetroAir 2610 with information tango through seven thousand for BOSOX at six, one nine zero knots."
"MetroAir 2610, radar contact, after BOSOX, descend and maintain four thousand, speed one eighty. Information uniform just came up, winds three zero zero at one five, gusts two five. Six hundred scattered, ceiling eight hundred broken, visibility one mile, variable one and a half in rain showers and fog. Expect vectors runway three three left ILS, can you accept a sidestep to three three right today?"
"Affirmative, 2610 can step right if the visibility holds. BOSOX now, out of six for four, slowing one eighty."
"Nice job, Colonel. Now that wasn't all that difficult was it? I'm surprised Ross didn't demonstrate that in training. Out here we do it all the time."
BTW, RWY 33R, back in the day, was 2650 feet long, with water at both ends and no arresting gear or overrun protection. (2 1/2 aircraft carriers.)
Cheers
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Red 3 (Jul 14, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No that was 45th Med that did evacs.
> 
> We were 1st ID’s GSAB. We would do whatever support the Division needed. Resupply, Recon, Combat Air Assaults, etc.. Mostly we did what we jokingly called “Combat Air Taxi”. We would take off from Speicher at first light, and fly a big round Robin...
> 
> ...



Then you may have flown a couple of our guys out after the go round in Baqubah on June 24th and about a week later me and 5 others were trying to get back to Warhorse from Baghdad and some general I ended up talking too got us put on a flight to Balad. Other than that and I think we were gonna end up walking bac!




XBe02Drvr said:


> Been here three years and just stumbled across this thread today. My username's pretty self explanatory. Happiest time of my flying career was 6 1/2 years in the Beech 1900 airliner (ATC code: Be02) with the commuter airline that was the launch customer and owned the prototype of the B model, N6667L, UB1. In many ways (weight, power, and speed) she was an analog to the A20 Havoc and certainly at least as, if not more agile. If she were stressed for a few more G's, she would have made a great little COIN fighter plane. She could do unheard of things for an airliner, such as shedding 5,000 feet of altitude AND 50 knots airspeed while turning 180°, all in under 3 minutes, and all without making the passengers nervous. An attribute ATC often found useful in busy terminal airspace. She had two marvelous speed brakes, each with four blades, and each attached to the business end of a 1200 HP PT6. Judicious manipulation of the power levers and trim could drop you from cruise into a 2500-3000 FPM descent at decreasing airspeed with a level deck, no audible change in propeller sound, and very little feel of deceleration. AND she could land on RWY 33R at Logan (BOS) at anything less than MLW. (Check that on the chart!)
> It's been great getting the story behind the story on all you guys.
> Cheers,
> Wes



Sounds like you didn’t really like driving that bus!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2019)

Red 3 said:


> Then you may have flown a couple of our guys out after the go round in Baqubah on June 24th and about a week later me and 5 others were trying to get back to Warhorse from Baghdad and some general I ended up talking too got us put on a flight to Balad. Other than that and I think we were gonna end up walking bac!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first combat air assault was outside of Bacquba. Good possibility it was our unit that flew you to Warhorse.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 15, 2019)

Red 3 said:


> Sounds like you didn’t really like driving that bus!


Damn straight, man! Hated every minute. Just didn't seem right, getting PAID to have that much fun.


----------



## Hardlydank (Feb 26, 2020)

Just made an account today. My username mostly just reflects my personality and ironic sense of humor. I randomly came up with the name in middle school and I just liked the sound of it I guess. After making sure nobody else was using it online almost all the accounts for anything I made use this name

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Mar 23, 2020)

TheMadPenguin
What SANE penguin would retire to Florida?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2020)

The ones in a zoo, like you know... here


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Mar 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> The ones in a zoo, like you know... here


They aren't retired, they're drafted and on duty.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

You mean dafted and on duty of course.


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Mar 24, 2020)

Zoo penguins are drafted.
Those penguins who choose to retire to Florida are likely dafted, likewise likely unable to discern.


----------



## pgeno71 (Mar 25, 2020)

Well, the "p" is the first letter of my first name - Peter. The "geno" is the first four letters of my last name. "71" is my date of birth...BOOOOOORRRRING!!! Sorry guys not very creative when it comes to usernames, or I'll forget them. Take care, stay healthy


----------



## Mk9 (Apr 17, 2020)

I like Spitfires and Mk9s are my favourite. It's also nice and quick to type.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Harold1071 (Apr 18, 2020)

P38 Pilot said:


> I was looking at some of your usernames and got curious about where you got them and what do they mean?
> 
> I got P38 Pilot because of 2 reasons:
> 
> ...


I picked mine from Medival history. I have always had an interest in Harold Hadrada and 1071 is the year the battle of Manzikert crippled the Eastern Roman empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 19, 2020)

Saparot is Thai for pineapple. In Thailand foreigners are called “farong”. My wife’s family promoted me to saparot. You know, yellow on the inside. It’s my email name. I retired recently from the Long Island Railroad. 
I love looking at aircraft, hate being in them. Go figure. I had been trolling this site for years. I have a deep bias for American aviation. If it ain’t American, it ain’t. Okay, the Spitfire gets a pass. Maybe the Whirraway. Hey I almost forgot the Mosquito and then there’s the.........
Rob

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Apr 20, 2020)

User name meaning ? Dunno really, have to think about it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Col Campbell (May 8, 2020)

My user name is my nom de miniature wargaming name. I'm a Campbell by descent from my father's mother's side of the family. My first painted miniature unit was composed of vintage Airfix Waterloo Highlanders.


----------



## WARSPITER (May 17, 2020)

Col Campbell said:


> My user name is my nom de miniature wargaming name. I'm a Campbell by descent from my father's mother's side of the family. My first painted miniature unit was composed of vintage Airfix Waterloo Highlanders.



The Airfix mounted officer in your avatar has always been a favourite as it is the first Napoleonic figure / horse I ever painted.


----------



## FinLow57 (Jun 10, 2020)

marconi said:


> marconi - guy who invented radio.If you say this on some Russian forum someone will eventually say that radio was invented by Popov.


I thought that Nicolai Tesla invented the radio? Thoughts?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 10, 2020)

FinLow57 said:


> I thought that Nicolai Tesla invented the radio? Thoughts?


Heinrich Hertz, Oliver Lodge, Nicola Tesla, Gulgemia Marconi, Nikolai Popov, and a host of others all had pieces of the puzzle. As is usually the case, "may the man with the best PR win". Marconi (partly due to his wealth and aristocratic standing) managed to be the most visible and high profile of the lot. He was the one most dedicated to the practical use of "Hertzian waves", where as many of the others tended to view them as useless but fascinating phenomena. Tesla and Popov were also practical minded, but neither was able to establish as much visibility and credibility as Marconi, despite having their own private bands of disciples and supporters, some of which linger on into the present.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FinLow57 (Jun 12, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Heinrich Hertz, Oliver Lodge, Nicola Tesla, Gulgemia Marconi, Nikolai Popov, and a host of others all had pieces of the puzzle. As is usually the case, "may the man with the best PR win". Marconi (partly due to his wealth and aristocratic standing) managed to be the most visible and high profile of the lot. He was the one most dedicated to the practical use of "Hertzian waves", where as many of the others tended to view them as useless but fascinating phenomena. Tesla and Popov were also practical minded, but neither was able to establish as much visibility and credibility as Marconi, despite having their own private bands of disciples and supporters, some of which linger on into the present.
> Cheers,
> Wes


Thank you for that. Yes, it seems that although Marconi used quite a bit of Tesla's technology, it was Marconi's access to British aristocracy, Andrew Carnegie, and Thomas Edison that was of most assistance. It is not what you know, but who you know.


----------



## Dash119 (Jun 13, 2020)

The Alison V-1710-119 was the powerplant used in the XP-51J lightweight Mustang, and in the XP-82A. It was one of the last versions of the V-1710 produced and unlike some of the earlier engines, the -119 had an effective integral two stage supercharger and aftercooler, similar to the Merlin. NAA test pilot Robert Chilton, who is credited with flying more individual P-51's than any other pilot, once commented that the XP-51J was his favorite variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## conkerking (Jun 13, 2020)

When I joined this forum years ago I lived in a house with a very large horse chestnut ("conker") tree in the garden. It used to rain conkers every autumn.

Nowadays I live in a house by the side of a river called the Poulter, so everywhere else I'm "Poulterside". this is the only place where "Conkerking" is still in use.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## YakMan (Jun 27, 2020)

I am YakMan because i am a man who works on Yaks (Yak-50, Yak-52 and Yak C-11) the C-11 is by far the nicest to work on BTW

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 27, 2020)

conkerking said:


> When I joined this forum years ago I lived in a house with a very large horse chestnut ("conker") tree in the garden. It used to rain conkers every autumn.
> 
> Nowadays I live in a house by the side of a river called the Poulter, so everywhere else I'm "Poulterside". this is the only place where "Conkerking" is still in use.


Is that the game where opponents try to break the other guy’s “conker”? I believe the best conkers have passed through a pig.


----------



## conkerking (Jun 29, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Is that the game where opponents try to break the other guy’s “conker”? I believe the best conkers have passed through a pig.



That's the one. People would have you believe that it no longer exists because of the "health and safety brigade". The thing about the pig is interesting.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 29, 2020)

conkerking said:


> That's the one. People would have you believe that it no longer exists because of the "health and safety brigade". The thing about the pig is interesting.


I can’t remember where or when I heard that. It had to be some “fluff” news piece. An elderly and delightfully eccentric gentleman was interviewed. He shared both enthusiasm for the sport and that secret.


----------



## Sandstorm (Oct 15, 2020)

Sandstorm. I'm a biker and have lived in the desert southwest for nearly 40 years. Member of the Christian Motorcyclists Association.


----------



## Mustanglimey (Oct 15, 2020)

Mustanglimey
Im on my 3rd mustang (car) like American muscle cars...and




I’m a Limey 😬

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 15, 2020)

Mustanglimey said:


> Mustanglimey
> Im on my 3rd mustang (car) like American muscle cars...and
> View attachment 598390
> I’m a Limey 😬


Impeccable taste, sir. I had an ‘89 5.0 Mustang (actually 4.922 aka the 302).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Oct 15, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Impeccable taste, sir. I had an ‘89 5.0 Mustang (actually 4.922 aka the 302).


Cool 😎 
It had a 351w on spray with a stick.
Now a 427 stroker. Not sprayed the new motor yet, still test n tune, and 2 fires 🔥 at the track 🤦🏻
Having a time out with my WW2 interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tord55 (Nov 11, 2020)

Had a friend that called himself LazyBee45, who was a fan of LazyBees and was 45 at the time so when I was around 55 I started to use Tord55, which of sort stuck. A LazeBee was a model aircraft designed by Andy Clancy in the '90s, and that now is back in production! Anyway, I've used it soon for 15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 3, 2021)

Leonidas because I really like King Leonidas of Sparta and the Battle of Thermopylae. Although I am starting to like Alexander the Great more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yosimitesam (Feb 4, 2021)

Yosmite Sam. Pronounced 'yo-SIM-e-tee'. A cartoon character I liked in my youth. He was an aggressive, gunslinging prospector, outlaw, and cowboy with a hair-trigger temper and a 'Napolean complex.' Other than me not being short, my wife says that our personalities are very similar. Can't imagine such.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 4, 2021)

yosimitesam said:


> Yosmite Sam. Pronounced 'yo-SIM-e-tee'. A cartoon character I liked in my youth. He was an aggressive, gunslinging prospector, outlaw, and cowboy with a hair-trigger temper and a 'Napolean complex.' Other than me not being short, my wife says that our personalities are very similar. Can't imagine such.


If she's still your wife, she's either lying, or a true saint! Probably the latter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 6, 2021)

Mine's my old US Air Force nickname. Started out "Thumper", got transmogrified during a nice drinking bout, so I kept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Feb 6, 2021)

Ummm! Pick one.

I don't have a creative bone in my body? I have nothing to hide? That' the nick name my parents called me?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 6, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> Ummm! Pick one.
> 
> I don't have a creative bone in my body? I have nothing to hide? That' the nick name my parents called me?


Isn't "ein ralphhaus" german for "a vomitorium"?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 9, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Leonidas because I really like King Leonidas of Sparta and the Battle of Thermopylae. Although I am starting to like Alexander the Great more.


Hello from other side of battle! And also try to learn Greek and Latin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SailorDoc (Feb 19, 2021)

My user name is "SailorDoc". The reason for this name is pretty simply...I was in the US Navy and served as a Corpsman (and later in my career an RN). If you were a good Corpsman and loved you job (I did and do) guys and gals would affectionately call you by the coveted nickname "Doc". It was one of my greatest honors in my life to serve as a Navy Corpsman. No one has relieved me of that responsibility nor has that honor been taken away. So I remain, though not on active duty, a US Navy Corpsman...So "SailorDoc" it is....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 19, 2021)

SailorDoc said:


> So I remain, though not on active duty, a US Navy Corpsman...So "SailorDoc" it is....


Welcome aboard, shipmate, from a former TraDevMan 2nd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SailorDoc (Feb 19, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Welcome aboard, shipmate, from a former TraDevMan 2nd.


Thank you, appreciate the "Welcome", glad to know there are at least a few Sailors here..


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 19, 2021)

SailorDoc said:


> Thank you, appreciate the "Welcome", glad to know there are at least a few Sailors here..


We've got quite the global melting pot here, and quite the variety of talent, experience, and scholarship.


----------



## topspeed (Mar 2, 2021)

*topspeed *could mean highest obtainable speed...it could be warp 12...or more...or less...and can be relative too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ChrisPL (Aug 27, 2021)

My first name is Krzysztof. K-zh-yh-sh-tof.
I think you guys prefer "Chris"  And I am from Poland, Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 27, 2021)

Hello Chris and welcome from Long Island, New York!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 27, 2021)

And a welcome to the fold from the Southern hemesphere!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ChrisPL (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks guys!
I am still very shocked about the informative value of this forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2021)

Welcome from England, Chris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 28, 2021)

Another warm hello from somewhere along the Persian Gulf, dear Chris.

Strongly agree with you about the forum's value.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

ChrisPL said:


> I am still very shocked


Wait until we start over groundhogs. Welcome by the way and enjoy .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 28, 2021)

Welcome aboard, shipmate, from the state of Vermont in the northeast corner of the USA. We have a lot of fun here, and learn a lot too, but we don't tolerate name-calling, character bashing, abuse, or political crusading. There's a lot of knowledge, experience, and scholarship here from all over the world, as well as several well known aviation authors and many military veterans. Glad to have you with us; now sit back and enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 28, 2021)

ChrisPL said:


> Thanks guys!
> I am still very shocked about the informative value of this forum!


Welcome aboard. There are a lot of people here who know a lot about a specific item and others who know a lot in general or who have a lot of practical experience so the knowledge base is massive

Mi Tasol (that is Tok Pisin [pidgin English], also called Neo Melanesian) for Just Me

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barry friendly (Aug 28, 2021)

Mine is a reference to the A10 scene in Tom Clancy’s book, “the hunt for red October” where the pilot refers to himself as “Berry Friendly”, when talking to the Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Recce1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Recce1 for reconnaissance naviguesser team commander Boeing RC-135 series aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 5, 2021)

Recce1 said:


> Recce1 for reconnaissance naviguesser team commander Boeing RC-135 series aircraft.


Nice to meet you from Long Island.


----------



## Frog (Sep 12, 2021)

As a Frenchman, my username speaks for itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 12, 2021)

Frog said:


> As a Frenchman, my username speaks for itself.


Not on a modelling forum. Frog (models) - Wikipedia
Flies Right Off the Ground

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Not on a modelling forum. Frog (models) - Wikipedia
> Flies Right Off the Ground


Indeed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CBSKY (Jan 13, 2022)

Initials, along with abbreviation of the state I was born in...so original and exciting

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 13, 2022)

CBSKY said:


> Initials, along with abbreviation of the state I was born in...so original and exciting


It kinda works, though.

When I first saw it, I thought it meant "CB SKY" and had something to do with aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2022)

Yea, it made me think of Sky King

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CBSKY (Jan 13, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> It kinda works, though.
> 
> When I first saw it, I thought it meant "CB SKY" and had something to do with aviation



Yeah, I actually like that meaning better than the actual meaning - let's go with it

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 13, 2022)

CBSKY said:


> Yeah, I actually like that meaning better than the actual meaning - let's go with it


Ok!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2022)

​

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 13, 2022)

CBSKY said:


> Initials, along with abbreviation of the state I was born in...so original and exciting



Wait, what state is "SKY"? I've never seen that postal code.

ETA: Maybe Montana?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 13, 2022)

Kentucky - the S is silent and hidden like the P in swimming

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 14, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> When I first saw it, I thought it meant "CB SKY" and had something to do with aviation


Nah, it's a reference to outlaw Citizens Band operators with high power transmitters and sky-skip antennas. A very 70s thing. "Breaker one-nine for the Rubber Duck." Working the skip to Oz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CBSKY (Jan 14, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Wait, what state is "SKY"? I've never seen that postal code.
> 
> ETA: Maybe Montana?



HaHa - my full initials CBS first middle and last name + KY for you guessed it - My Old Kentucky Home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Nah, it's a reference to outlaw Citizens Band operators with high power transmitters and sky-skip antennas. A very 70s thing. "Breaker one-nine for the Rubber Duck." Working the skip to Oz.


Had a nice base station back in day (in Southern California) that had a 4 element Moonraker on the business end, which had 11db gain with a 1-flat match in the low 27MHz range.

The base was tube-type junk made by Knight and covered 10 - 11 meters with upper and lower sideband.
Audio was via an Astatic D104 "lollipop" and there may or may not have been a "foot-warmer" helping the TX/RX.

I'd go 10-8 on 27.175 and get radio checks from Florida!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 14, 2022)

When I lived in the Golden State cell phones were scarce and about the size of a refrigerator. CB was our mobile phone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 14, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Had a nice base station back in day (in Southern California) that had a 4 element Moonraker on the business end, which had 11db gain with a 1-flat match in the low 27MHz range.
> 
> The base was tube-type junk made by Knight and covered 10 - 11 meters with upper and lower sideband.
> Audio was via an Astatic D104 "lollipop" and there may or may not have been a "foot-warmer" helping the TX/RX.
> ...


Now THAT is jargon!!!! Reminds me of listening to and trying to understand my sister's Geordie boyfriend, Malcolm. Great guy, but "Please repeat that for me Malcolm, a bit slower this time......let's grab another beer."
I had a buddy in the seventh decade of the previous century. He had what he called a "linear" CB transmitter in in his Chevy Van. I guess it could really reach out and touch somebody. 10-4!!

In a previous life, I worked at a 50,000-watt, clear-channel AM radio station in Spokane, WA, KGA, 1510. It had a detuned 100,000-watt ex-military transmitter. You could walk inside it. The tubes were the size of turkey-frying kettles. On the wall, there was a framed letter from a U.S. serviceman who listened quite regularly from Helsinki, Finland. The skip was rolling.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2022)

Talking on amateur was much more fun than years later, working on Public Safety two-way equipment.

Had to be professional and such, so a typical TX would be:
Me: "Radio service, testing one, two, three...radio service clear"
Dispatch: "Radio service, 10-2"
Me: "Shascom, 10-4, thank you. Radio service clear"

Boring stuff, really. "Shascom" is Shasta County's inter-agency dispatch for Fire, EMS and LEO, by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 14, 2022)

As SaparotRob says, "The things one learns here."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 14, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Talking on amateur was much more fun than years later, working on Public Safety two-way equipment.
> 
> Had to be professional and such, so a typical TX would be:
> Me: "Radio service, testing one, two, three...radio service clear"
> ...


I knew a couple guys from Redding in college at University of Idaho. Jim Bryant and Butch Jones. Jim passed away a few years ago.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 14, 2022)

I haven’t heard the term “linear“ in a long time. They were fabled talismans of power.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 14, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I haven’t heard the term “linear“ in a long time. They were fabled talismans of power.


As I recall, it was about a foot square, six inches deep. He had it under his driver's seat. He traveled a lot summers in college for work, so it kept him entertained. Was "linear" the brand name, or a description?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 14, 2022)

A description. I had never seen one at the time. I was about 14 when I first heard the term. When I was relocated to California for work, I became friends with a bunch of “Desert Rats”. My friends routinely souped up our rigs. Didn’t need one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2022)

Linear is the device's function: " linear amplifier".

Most amplified the output transmission and some even featured amplification on the receive.

I had a linear made by Palomar. It was the "TX 100N", which had 100watt output and 10watt receive.

Neat little unit, honestly - also featured switchable output: 25W, 50W, 75W and 100W.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 14, 2022)

I heard of that. My friends made it sound like the Holy Grail.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I heard of that. My friends made it sound like the Holy Grail.


And illegal AF on 11 meters (CB frequencies)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 14, 2022)

Yup. That it was.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 14, 2022)

bdefen said:


> Was "linear" the brand name, or a description?





GrauGeist said:


> Linear is the device's function: " linear amplifier".


In the early days of radio, "linear" was the holy grail of amplifier and transmitter design, as primitive early circuits were decidedly non-linear in their amplification characteristics. Most all behaviors in electronics tend to follow exponential, rather than linear patterns, so it took a lot of coaxing to get an amplifier or a transmitter to put out the same level of gain across its full tunable spectrum. One of my uncles was a WWII Navy Radio/Radarman who took up collecting and resurrecting antique radios postwar. He had some doozies from the twenties and thirties that had to have each stage independently tuned and constantly drifted off frequency, making for constant knob twisting. Too frustrating for me, but he had a grand old time with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 14, 2022)

bdefen said:


> I worked at a 50,000-watt, clear-channel AM radio station in Spokane, WA, KGA, 1510. It had a detuned 100,000-watt ex-military transmitter. You could walk inside it. The tubes were the size of turkey-frying kettles.


Oh my aching harmonics! Betcha you guys were reverberating up and down the spectrum. My great uncle had a 10K watt ex military transmitter in his ham station that he tried to keep reigned in to 1/100th of its rated power, and it squirted harmonics all over town. His neighbors found it amusing to eavesdrop on his conversations over their radios and TVs. Small town America....
The NDB station for the local airport's ILS outer marker was adapted from an ancient LF four-legged radio range, and had four of those "turkey fryer" tubes dating back to 1936. When one of them finally burned out and there were no replacements in existence, the FAA was at last forced to upgrade the station. The original transmitter is in a museum somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 14, 2022)

Wow. I kinda' know what Dave and Wes are talking about.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jan 15, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> In the early days of radio, "linear" was the holy grail of amplifier and transmitter design, as primitive early circuits were decidedly non-linear in their amplification characteristics. Most all behaviors in electronics tend to follow exponential, rather than linear patterns, so it took a lot of coaxing to get an amplifier or a transmitter to put out the same level of gain across its full tunable spectrum. One of my uncles was a WWII Navy Radio/Radarman who took up collecting and resurrecting antique radios postwar. He had some doozies from the twenties and thirties that had to have each stage independently tuned and constantly drifted off frequency, making for constant knob twisting. Too frustrating for me, but he had a grand old time with them.


We were still doing amplifier and time base linearity checks on ultrasonic sets up until they went digital, but I think it was a throwback to when the tech. first started commercially in the 1950s to 60s. I never saw a set fail and if one did there was no scope to do anything except send it back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 15, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Oh my aching harmonics! Betcha you guys were reverberating up and down the spectrum. My great uncle had a 10K watt ex military transmitter in his ham station that he tried to keep reigned in to 1/100th of its rated power, and it squirted harmonics all over town. His neighbors found it amusing to eavesdrop on his conversations over their radios and TVs. Small town America....
> The NDB station for the local airport's ILS outer marker was adapted from an ancient LF four-legged radio range, and had four of those "turkey fryer" tubes dating back to 1936. When one of them finally burned out and there were no replacements in existence, the FAA was at last forced to upgrade the station. The original transmitter is in a museum somewhere.


I do know that the 50kw radio station's surrounding residential neighbors would call or write in complaining that they could hear the radio broadcast coming from a chain link fence, or toaster, whatever. A subsequent broadcasting employer who had a 10,000 watt am transmitter had all kinds of issues with leaking RF all over the building. It would raise hell with the computer system that ran the automated FM sister station in the same building. Good times!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 15, 2022)

bdefen said:


> the 50kw radio station's surrounding residential neighbors would call or write in complaining that they could hear the radio broadcast coming from a chain link fence, or toaster, whatever.


My college dorm room was less than 100 yards from a 1200 watt AM station's broadcast antenna. Every time I picked up my record player's tone arm, WJOY would come blasting through the speaker.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## StackedWings (Jun 25, 2022)

My Username simply shows that I earned and “stacked” my US Army Special Skill Badges while on Active Duty. Airborne 1968 and Air Assault in 1989.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2022)

StackedWings said:


> My Username simply shows that I earned and “stacked” my US Army Special Skill Badges while on Active Duty. Airborne 1968 and Air Assault in 1989.


My Brother was 82nd AB, A Shau Valley, 68/69

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 29, 2022)

StackedWings said:


> My Username simply shows that I earned and “stacked” my US Army Special Skill Badges while on Active Duty. Airborne 1968 and Air Assault in 1989.


Welcome aboard, Sir.


----------



## Army14Bravo (Jul 12, 2022)

My ID is one of my call signs while flying in SE Asia back in the 1960's. I was a Army Pilot.

I have been modeling WW2 Aircraft since the 1970's. Mostly 1/48 and 1/32 Allied aircraft. I have over 100 built on shelves in my garage and another 100 built back in their boxes.

I enjoy hearing young people discuss modeling as it seems to be fading out. Anyway, I am new here and finding my way. Must be the very oldest participant.

Cheers

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jul 12, 2022)

*Must be the very oldest participant. *??

That you've gotta prove. There are a lot of really old farts on this board. There is a place to add your birth date*. *With that comes benifits such as, well, nothing really, but everyone will know how old you are. 

And, welcome aboard. ALWAYS good to have newcomers. Post some of your builds so that all may see your handy work.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2022)

Up until recently we had WW2 vets on this forum, and some immediate post war vets as well. We had a forum member who flew missions over Germany in B-17s and one who even flew in B-36.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 12, 2022)

Welcome to the site, from an old fart older than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Army14Bravo (Jul 12, 2022)

special ed said:


> Hey SargeWelcome to the site, from an old fart older than you.


Hey Sarge, glad to hear there are some other old farts here. Had my 85th last Sunday. Salute. 14 Bravo


----------



## Army14Bravo (Jul 12, 2022)

Guess I replied in the wrong place.

Sarge, glad to hear there are other old farts here. Had my 85th this past Sunday. Salute. 14 B

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Army14Bravo (Jul 12, 2022)

Ralph Haus said:


> *Must be the very oldest participant. *??
> 
> That you've gotta prove. There are a lot of really old farts on this board. There is a place to add your birth date*. *With that comes benifits such as, well, nothing really, but everyone will know how old you are.
> 
> And, welcome aboard. ALWAYS good to have newcomers. Post some of your builds so that all may see your handy work.


Where do you add birthday?? 85 last Sunday.


----------



## Army14Bravo (Jul 12, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Up until recently we had WW2 vets on this forum, and some immediate post war vets as well. We had a forum member who flew missions over Germany in B-17s and one who even flew in B-36.


Great. My Dad was a Navy pilot WW2. one of my uncles flew B25’s across North Africa and up through Italy to the end of the war. He taught me to fly when I was a teenager. Love those old WW2 vets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2022)

Army14Bravo said:


> My ID is one of my call signs while flying in SE Asia back in the 1960's. I was a Army Pilot.
> 
> I have been modeling WW2 Aircraft since the 1970's. Mostly 1/48 and 1/32 Allied aircraft. I have over 100 built on shelves in my garage and another 100 built back in their boxes.
> 
> ...


Welcome! When were you in SE Asia? Were you fixed wing or helicopters?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2022)

Army14Bravo said:


> Great. My Dad was a Navy pilot WW2. one of my uncles flew B25’s across North Africa and up through Italy to the end of the war. He taught me to fly when I was a teenager. Love those old WW2 vets.



My dad was an old Huey guy. He joined during Vietnam, but was lucky and ended up in Germany instead. Didn’t deploy until the Gulf War. I wanted Hueys when I joined but they were phasing them out and ended up with Blackhawks. I was a back seater crew chief/door gunner/glorified flight attendant though, and did not learn to actually fly until I got out.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 12, 2022)

Army14Bravo, You have me by four years, but I'm catching up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Army14Bravo (Jul 12, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Welcome! When were you in SE Asia? Were you fixed wing or helicopters?


I flew fixed wing. Animals. Bird dog and Beaver. 62 and 63. Early days.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Army14Bravo (Jul 12, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Welcome! When were you in SE Asia? Were you fixed wing or helicopters?





special ed said:


> Army14Bravo, You have me by four years, but I'm catching up.


Take your time!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2022)

Welcome. I just fart a lot

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 13, 2022)

Hiyas Bravo, park your cane and grab a seat, you scaly old fart

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2022)

Welcome aboard from a not so old fart - I'm only 70.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 13, 2022)

Mostly are 35 yo and above ...

I'm one of very few members of under 30 yo club, and possibly the most active one!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 13, 2022)

We used to have quite a few teenagers back in the day as well, but I guess they are all 30+ as well nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Army14Bravo (Jul 13, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Welcome aboard from a not so old fart - I'm only 70.


Hello I don't remember 70. You will understand when you catch up with me. That is a nice collection of aircraft. Did you build those? All my built models are on shelves out in my garage covered in dust. No other modelers in family including grand and great grand kiddos. I am presently slowly working on a 1977 Matchbox 1/32 scale SBD. Practically no detail on this thing. I built one back in the '80's finished it in French markings. Did a lot of cockpit detail on that one. I think on of the grandkids took it but I have some old pics of it.
Keep up the good work. Cheers 14B


----------



## Army14Bravo (Jul 13, 2022)

Duh I thought I was replying to Airframe!! I will catch on one day.

14B

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Army14Bravo said:


> Hello I don't remember 70. You will understand when you catch up with me. That is a nice collection of aircraft. Did you build those? All my built models are on shelves out in my garage covered in dust. No other modelers in family including grand and great grand kiddos. I am presently slowly working on a 1977 Matchbox 1/32 scale SBD. Practically no detail on this thing. I built one back in the '80's finished it in French markings. Did a lot of cockpit detail on that one. I think on of the grandkids took it but I have some old pics of it.
> Keep up the good work. Cheers 14B


Pictures would be nice. Get the dust off and show your work. I know it has been a while but still. Always nice to see a guy making an effort to build a model. And please show us what you are working on now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2022)

The rest of posts has been moved to a new thread. The link below. Please keep heading Mates ...






My models


Pictures would be nice. Get the dust off and show your work. I know it has been a while but still. Always nice to see a guy making an effort to build a model. And please show us what you are working on now. I have some old pics taken right after each one built. Not digital. How do you put...



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## mluftwaffe (Nov 3, 2022)

mluftwaffe, because the M is the first letter of my name and I collect Luftwaffe items


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 3, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2022)

Herzlich Wilkommen


----------



## Tord55 (Nov 4, 2022)

I could be called a 70-year DC-3_Nut, I guess.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 4, 2022)

Tord55 said:


> I could be called a 70-year DC-3_Nut, I guess.


👍


----------



## Army14Bravo (Nov 4, 2022)

My


FLYBOYJ said:


> Welcome! When were you in SE Asia? Were you fixed wing or helicopters?


Hi. I was early bird. Flying for Special Forces in the Highlands. Fixed wing. No big chopper units there yet. Feb 1962-Dec 1963. Beavers and Bird Dogs. Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Roadblock (Dec 11, 2022)

I was a truck driver & I suspect this was what most drivers thought I was

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi Roadblock. I've been a menace to navigation a few times myself. Welcome from Long Island, New York.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi Roadblock.

The real roadblocks are those $%^&*wits towing caravans at 70-80kmh (45-50mph) in 100 and 110kmh (60-65) zones and wandering all over the road so it is difficult to safely pass. The only time I have seen those clowns speeding was on a recent trip to Brisband when the rain was so heavy that all the truckies and other intelligent drivers were crawling along under 50kmh and they were still doing 70-80. They don't even have the minimal brains needed to realise that when the professional drivers are going that slow and widely spaced then they should be doing the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Roadblock (Dec 11, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Hi Roadblock.
> 
> The real roadblocks are those $%^&*wits towing caravans at 70-80kmh (45-50mph) in 100 and 110kmh (60-65) zones and wandering all over the road so it is difficult to safely pass. The only time I have seen those clowns speeding was on a recent trip to Brisband when the rain was so heavy that all the truckies and other intelligent drivers were crawling along under 50kmh and they were still doing 70-80. They don't even have the minimal brains needed to realise that when the professional drivers are going that slow and widely spaced then they should be doing the same.


so true


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 24, 2022)

Roadblock said:


> I was a truck driver & I suspect this was what most drivers thought I was



Hello Roadblock. 


Wheels


----------



## Roadblock (Dec 24, 2022)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Hello Roadblock.
> 
> 
> Wheels


Hi wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 25, 2022)

"manta22" wasn't what I asked for when I signed up on another forum; I asked for manta2 but that name was already taken.

MANTA2 was the California license plate number of a car that I own. It was the second factory-built prototype of their Manta Mirage, a copy of the McLaren M8 Can-Am race car.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2022)

I remember the Manta, they were made in Costa Mesa and Santa Ana.

A friend of mine had a Mirage but swapped out the Corvair transaxle for a renegotiated Toranado transaxle with an Olds TBI 455 V8.


----------



## manta22 (Dec 25, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I remember the Manta, they were made in Costa Mesa and Santa Ana.
> 
> A friend of mine had a Mirage but swapped out the Corvair transaxle for a renegotiated Toranado transaxle with an Olds TBI 455 V8.


Yes, Manta Cars started in Costa Mesa but their shop burned and took their first prototype Mirage with it. They moved to a really nice production facility in Santa Ana. This was my (now) car in their showroom in the early '80s with Brad & Tim LoVette.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2022)

Interesting one!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 25, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I remember the Manta, they were made in Costa Mesa and Santa Ana.
> 
> A friend of mine had a Mirage but swapped out the Corvair transaxle for a renegotiated Toranado transaxle with an Olds TBI 455 V8.


I may have seen that Olds Toronado- -powered Mirage at a Knotts Berry Farm car show in the '90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2022)

manta22 said:


> I may have seen that Olds Toronado- -powered Mirage at a Knotts Berry Farm car show in the '90s.


My friend had it when he lived in Anaheim, it was black with gold pinstriping and gold-tone Carrol Shelby basketweave wheels.

Not sure if/when he sold it, he still owned it when I moved from Anaheim to Redding back in 1990.

By the way, he bought it from Manta when they were down on Halliday street in Santa Ana, I beleive around 1983.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

